# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة فك التكشيرة >  موسوعه النكت المصريه ! part 1 of 2

## waeltk

* انا تقريبا جمعت كل النكت الي اتقالت في مصر في موسوعه  ده الجزئ الاول منها الموسوعه الكامله موجوده في* 
*http://www.waeldesign.com/popup/hahaha.html*
>بلديات حب يعاكس واحدة لابسة جزمة بيضة فقال لها نهارنا زي الجزمة 
> 
> > 
>صعيدي حاطين صورته على 
>  الاشارة لـــيييييييييييه؟..... 
>احذر مفاجآت الطريق 
> 
> 
> 
>مرة واحد امريكي وواحد اسباني وواحد صعيدي اتفقوا مين 
>بجيب اكبر تمساح راح الامريكي جاب واحد كبير وراح 
>الاسباني جاب واحد اكبر وراح الصعيدي و ما رجعش راحوا 
>يدوروا عليه لقوه شايل تمساح صغير و بيغني له بابا فين ؟؟ 
> 
> 
> 
>صعيدى أخذ شهادة دكتوراه فقال لزوجته والله ماخبرشى ليه 
>الناس بيضحكوا على الصعايدة أدينى جبت الدكتوراه. فقالت 
>له زوجته: دق على الخشب عشان العين. فدق على 
>الخشب. فقالت الزوجه مين على الباب؟ فقال الزوج: خليكي 
>انا حاشوف مين 
> 
> 
>مرة بدوي قال لأبوه: عايز آخذ نوكيا قال له:على جثتى 
>حتاخد بنت عمك 
> 
> 
>بدوى اول مرة يشوف فلبيني قال يا بخته هذا شبعان نوم 
> 
> 
>اتنين صعايدة بيلعبوا شطرنج الملك مات مشلول 
> 
> 
>مرة صعيدي طلعله عفريت علاء الدين وقال له شبيك لبيك 
>خدامك بين ايديك قال له 
>  عايز كوبري من الصعيد الى نيويورك 
>قال له مستحيل شوف طلب غيره قاله طيب خلي الصعايدة يفهموا 
>فكر شويه وقال له عايز الكوبري اتجاه واحد ولا اتجاهين ؟ 
> 
> 
>مره واحد صعيدى سافر مصر إتسرقت المحفظه بتاعته بلغ عنها 
>فقال له الظابط حاضر حجيبهالك من تحت الأرض طلع الصعيدى 
>بره لقى الناس بتحفر لخط المترو فقال لهم الهمه يارجاله هى 
>سوده وفيها سوسته 
> 
. واحد مسطول بيقول لصاحبه مش عارف يأ أخي عود الكبريت ده ما بيولعش ليه مع إنه لسه مولع من شوية 

· مرة مدرس رياضة اتجوز مدرسة رياضة خلفوا ولد متساوى الساقين 

· ايه الفرق بين الاسبوع وموس الحلاقة والصحراء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ الاسبوع فيه حد ، والموس فيه حدين ، والصحراء ما فيهاش حد 

· هل تعرف من هو اوفي مخلوق؟ نملة مات زوجها الفيل وقعدت طول حياتها تدفن فيه 

· زرافة و فيل وأسد وفأر وثعلب وارنب ماشيين في الغابة ، وقعوا كلهم في حفرة إلا الزرافة ،قالولها :جيبي لنا حبل. قالتلهم :ما فيش. قالولها :إحنا جعانين عايزين ناكل .قالتلهم: ماعرفش أجيب لكم أكل. قالولها: والعمل؟ قالت لهم: كلوا أضعفكم ..... قام الفأر نط مفزوع وقال لهم : اللي حيقرب من الأسد حيعرف شغله 

· واحد أحول راح يجيب أبوه من المطار باس الشنطة وشال أبوه 

· مرة 10 اغبياء بيلعبوا على الطريق الصحراوى واللي تخبطه العربية مرتين يطلع برة اللعبة 

· تايه بيسأل واحد ماشى فى الشارع اية اسرع طريق اروح بيه للمستشفى ؟؟ قالوة غمض عينك وعدى الشارع 

· مرة واحد غبي ماشي في الشارع لقي واحد صاحبه قاله ازيك ياعلي شكلك اتغير خالص الثاني رد عليه بس انا مش علي الاول قاله وكمان غيرت اسمك 

· سواق ماشى ع الطريق واحد لابس احمر فى احمر شاور له فوقف السواق و قاله انت مين و عايز اية قالة انا الفرفور الاحمر و عايز توصلنى فقالة لا مبوصلش فرافير و مشى و سابة شوية لقى واحد لابس اصفر فى اصفر و بيشاورلة فوقف و قالة انت مين و عايز اية قالة انا الفرفور الاصفر و عايزك توصلنى فقالة لا مبركبش فرافير و مشى و سابة شوية و قابلة واحد لابس اخضر فى اخضر عمل معاة نفس الحكاية ف السواق سابة و مشى شو ية كمان كدة و لقى واحد لابس ابيض فى ابيض بيشاورلة ف السواق وقف و قالة يا ترى انت بقى الفرفور الابيض فقالة الراجل فرفور اية رخصك يا روح امك 

>· اتنين مساطيل حبوا يسرقوا عماره فقالوا لبعض احنا ناخد العمارة بعيد ونسرقها برحتنا ، فقلعوا الهدوم وقعدوا يزقوا فى العمارة يزقوا ، جه واحد من وراهم وسرق الهدوم ، فواحد منهم بص ورا ملقاش الهدوم فقال له كفاية كدة احنا بعدنا اوى 


· محشش يسأل محشش تتوقع الجمعة يوافق آخر الشهر ؟ رد عليه : لو ضغطنا عليه يمكن يوافق 

 واحد ندل فتح مصنع بيبسي كتب على كل علبة : رج جيدا قبل الفتح 

· بلديات فتح محل انابيب غاز .. فجّر اسطوانتين فى وسط البلد .. دعاية 

· واحدة راحت تخطب لابنها .. ام العروسة بتسألها ... وياترى ابنك بيدخن ؟؟؟ ردت عليها : لا لا لا الحمد لله ، ابنى ما بيدخنش..... الا اذا سكر 

ثعبان نظره ضعيف يوم ما حب واحده..... طلعت خرطوم 

· بلدينا ماسك قنبله وعمال يحدفها من الإيد دى للايد دى ، قابله واحد تانى قال له :يخرب بيتك ولما تنفجر فى وشك ، قاله : ماتخافش معايه غيرها 

· بلدياتنا نجح في انتخابات مجلس الشعب، ففي اول جلسة قاعد جنب واحد افندى فالأفندى عزم عليه بسيجارة مارلبورو، وبعد شويه بيسالوا إيه رأيك في الديمقراطية ياحاج؟؟.. فرد الحاج : والله أحسن من الكيلوبترا !! 

· واحد قال لأبنه: نابليون وهو أدك كان أول واحد في الفصل،... رد الواد على أبوه : نابليون وهو أدك يا بابا كان إمبراطور 

· واحد ومراته متخانقين فبطلوا يكلموا بعض فكتب ورقة صحيني الساعه 6:30 علشان عندي شغل ، وحط الورق على السرير ونام صحي الساعة 10:00 فلقى ورقه مكتوب عليها الساعه 6:30 يلا إصحى


واحد بلدياتنا دخل الجيش بيسأل زميله إنت من دشنا...فقاله: لأ رد بلدياتنا: يبجى إنت من ديش العدو...  و راح طاخه عيارين


 واحد بلدياتنا شال جرس الباب وركب فيبريشن


 واحد بلدياتنا وقع على السلم فظهره وجعه .. راح للدكتور.. فكتب له مرهم وقال له إدهن مكان الاصابة.. فراح دهن السلم 

فيل ضخم كل يوم يمر على مملكة النمل يهدها، النمل اتفق عليه قالوا : حنستخبى له فوق الشجر و أول ما يعدى نقفز عليه و نقرصه لحد ما نقضى عليه المهم الفيل مر راح النمل قفز عليه الفيل حس بيهم راح خابط زلومته شمال وقع نصهم و راح خابط يمين وقع النص التانى و مفضلش غير نمله واحده فكل النمل واقف تحت يهتف لها اخنقه يا فوزى


مرة واحد بلدياتنا اشتري تاكسي وماشي بيه ومبسوط واحد واقفه وقاله تاكسي يااسطي قال له ايوة تاكسي وكمل مشي 


تلاتة بلدياتنا راكبين قطار واحد طلع راسه من الشباك جا قطار فى الاتجاه المعاكس طيرها. الثانى طلع ايده جا قطار وطيرها قعد يسرخ و يصوت الثالث قال أخوك راسه طارت ماسمعناش صوته وانت اًُُُُلى ايدك طارت عامل دوشه!!!!!!!


واحد بلدياتنا عداه العيب خد اللي وراه*  
مرة أتنين صحاب راحوا للحلاق واحد حلق والتاني غويشه*
واحد اصلع خلف ولد سماه شعراوى *
مرة واحد اكل رز معمر ضرب في وشه*
مرة واحد راح الجهاديه طلع من الجهة التانيه*
فرخة استحمت بهد اند شولدر باضد بيضة من غير اشرة*
مرة أتنين قرع أتخانقوا على مشط *
مرة مدرس كيمياء خلف عيل سماه سامى اكسيد الكربون*
مرة أتنان بلدياتنا حبوا يسرقوا بنك سرقوا بنك الدم *


مرة واحد بلدياتناوقع فى حفرة نزلولوا حبل طلع مخنوق*
واحد احول امه ماتت دفن ابوة *
مره واحد بيحب يمشى ويمشى مبيحبوش*
واحد بلدينا حط حجرين للراديو المذيع انسطل*
مره كان في قط بيجري وراء قطه اعد يجري وراها لحد ما خبطتها عربيه قال لها احسن ابقي خالي الشرف ينفعك*
مرة واحد بلدياتنا جات طوبة في صدرة بص وراة  *


مره واحد احول بيعاكس واحده حوله بيقولها والله انتوا الاتنين احلى من بعض انتو الاتنين زى الامر فاتعصبت وقالت :جرىايه ياشله قليله الادب 


واحد بلديتنادخل على واحدصحبه لقاه بيلعب دومينو مع الحمار قاله ياراجل بتلعب دومينو مع الحمار قاله الحمار الى مش عجبكده غالبنى عشرين دور


مرة واحد كان نفسه يعمل حاجة الناس تفتكره بيها
ففكر انه يغلم نملة الباليه وفعلا جاب النملة ونجح فى تعليمها.... وقال يا ترى مين يقدر الفن ده
قرر انه يعرضها على الاطفال
فقابل ولد وسأله اسمك ايه ؟ قال محمد...
قال الراجل ايه دى ...
قال الولد :دى نملة وفعصها باصبعه....
الراجل اتجنن وقعد فى المستشفى سنين كتيره...
المهم علم نملة تانية الباليه....
وقال المرة دى نعرضها على الشباب بيفهم أكتر
فراح لشاب و سأله اسمك ايه قال :محمد
قال الراجل :ايه دى قال الشاب: قلتلك من عشرين سنة ان دى نملة وبرضه فعصها باصبعه 


 واحد بلدياتناغنى قوى ..راح يصطاد فى افريقيا..ولما رجع سالوه صحابه اصطدت ايه قالهم3 غزلان و 2 حمار وحشى ويجى 60 او70 نوبليز..قالولو ايه نوبليز ده؟..قالهم معرفش حاجات بتتنطط لونها اسودقاعده تقولى نوبليز نوبليزنوبليز (no please)


نشر رجل سطر فى اعلانات مبوبه:مطلوب زوجه و تانى يوم جاله ميت جواب فيهم نفس الرد:تاخد بتاعتى؟


مراهق قعد على القهوة مع أبوه نادى القهوجي على جنب وقالو بصوت واطي هاتلي واحد بيرة بس حطه فى فنجان شاي علشانأبويا مايخدش باله فصاح القهوجي وقال وعندك واحد بيره فى فنجان شاي وصلحووووووووووووو 


مره واحد ابنه بلع فتاحة فكلم الدكتور و قال له ابنى بلع فتاحة فقاله الدكتور اقلبه لحد مأجى و بعدين الرجل كلم الدكتور و قالهماتجيش أنا لاقيت فتاحه تانيه


 كان فيه قرية كلها أغبياء وكان فيها حفرة كل الناس بتوقع فيها وبتتعورالعمدة جمع أذكى 3 فى القرية عشان يحلوا المشكلة أول واحد … إحنا نبنى مستشفى بجانب الحفرة الى يقع يدخل يتعالج العمدة …. أنت غبي آوى تانى واحد ….. إحنا نجيب إسعاف بجانب الحفرة الى يقع الإسعاف تشيلة للمستشفى العمدة …… أنت اغبى منة الثالث ……. يا حضرة العمدة إحنا نردم الحفرة دى ونعمل واحدة ثانية جنب المستشفى


مرة واحد راح للدكتور قال له يا دكتور لما احط ايدى على عينى ما بشوفش حاجة الدكتور عملة عملية خرملة ايدة 


راجل متجوز عنده دولاب فى البيت ممنوع أى حد يفتحه غيره مراته حيقتلها الفضول عاوزه تعرف الدولاب فيه ايه؟ لكنالرجل مش مديها أى فرصة، المهم فضلت طوال عشرين سنه منتظره الفرصه لحد ما فى يوم نسى يقفل الدولاب و نزل ففتحتهفلقيت عشرين ألف جنيه و بيضتين فجريت على جوزها وسألته عن سر الموضوع ده و أصرت انها تعرف فقالها اقولك بستوعدينى انك تسامحينى، قالت أوعدك، فقالها الصراحه انا كنت كل ما أخونك أجيب بيضة و أحطها فى الدولاب، فالست قالت فىنفسها مرتين خيانه فى عشرين سنه ماشى سامحتك بس العشرين ألف جيه دول بتوع إيه قال لها ابدا أنا كنت كل ما اكمل كرتونه أبيعها


واحد بخيل ابوه مات فراح يعمل نعى فى الجرنان 
فقالهم :أقل حاجه عندكم ايه 
قالوا له : سطر واحد خمس كلمات،
قالهم : اكتبوا رزق ينعى ولده، 
قالوا له : لسه ، فاضل كده كلمتين 
قال لهم : و يصلح راديوهات


 واحد بواب كل يوم ينزل ينادى على مراته 
ويقول لها : عاوزة حاجة قبل ما أروح الشغل
فتقوله : لا
يروح قاعد على الدكة


راجل و مراته ساكنين جنب شريط سكة حديد فكل لما القطار يعدى يوقع لهم الدولاب فالزوجه زهقت فجابت نجار طلبت منهيصلح الدولاب النجار اختبر الدولاب قال لها ده سليم 
قالت له خش جواه و لما القطر يعدى حتعرف العيب فين فسمع كلامها و دخل، 
بعد شويه جوزها وصل من الشغل فتح الدولاب فوجئ بالنجار 
فقاله انت بتعمل ايه هنا؟ 
رد عليه لو حلفتلك ميت يمين حتصدق انى مستنى القطر؟  


بلدياتنا زعلوا من النكت اللى بتتقال عليهم فكتبوا النكت كلها ورموها فى البحر فتانى يوم لقوا السمك كله ميت من الضحك


الفلاحين خايفين يقولوا نكت على بلدياتنا فرقموا النكت وقعدوا على القهوة أمام بلدياتنا .. 
واحد منهم يقول 3 الفلاحين يضحكوا..
واحد ثانى يقول 7 .. يضحكوا..
راح واحد بلدياتنا قام وقال 5 فلم يضحك أحد
فقال لهم ليه ما ضحكتوش 
فردوا عليه.. أصل إلقاءك وحش


واحد حقود اتحكم عليه بالاعدام هو وواحد ثانى فقالوا لهم كل واحد له طلب أخير قبل الموت فالأول طلب إنه يشوف مامته والثانى الحقود قاله ما تخلوش يشوفه


 بلدياتنا سافر امريكا واصحابه نصحوه ياخد معاه 3 زلع مش علشان الاكل الامريكانى مش حلال بس نبهوه يسمى قبل ما ياكل احسن الشيطان ياكل معاه.اول شهر اكل اول زلعة بس نسى يسمى، تانى شهر برضه نسى يسمى، ثالث شهر طلع له الشيطان قال له:"ابوس ايدك سمى، صدرى اتحرق!"


 مره واحده كل ما حاجه تبوز تقل لزوجها "يا راجل التلاجه بازت " يقول وانا مالى هو انا ايديال "يا راجل التليفزيون باز " يقول هو انا جولد ستار . راحت فى الاخر اشتكت لجارهم راح قالها ولا يهمك انا اصلحلك كل حاجه بس على شرط يااما اخد بوسه او تعمليلى تورته . المهم جوزها جه من الشغل لقى كل حاجه متصلحه قام سألها مين اللى صلح الحاجات دى راحت حكتله فرد جوزها وقالها " وطبعا عملتيله تورته " فقالت " ليه انت شايفنى لابوار "


 جذمجى مات بالجذمة القلبية
عملوا له نعل فى الجرنال
جم يعملوا له الاربعين لاقوه ضيق عملوا واحد و اربعين


واحد بلدياتنا دخل محل أدوات كهربية فسأل صاحب المحل قالوا : عندك تلفزيونات ملونه قالوا : أيوا قالوا : طب أديني واحد أحـمر


 مرة واحد كان عنده 15 قملة فى شعره فراح للدكتور فقال له انت تروح تغسل شعرك بميه سخنة وتنام فعمل زي ما الدكتور قاله وراح فى الصبح سمع قملتين بيتكلموا الأولى بتقول للتانية شفتى موجة الحر بتاعة إمبارح دى قتلت واحدة من عندنا.. فراح للدكتور تانى فقال له لازم تروح تغسل شعرك بميه باردة و تنام فعمل زي ما الدكتور قاله.. وفي الصبح سمع نفس القملتين بيتكلموا الأولى بتقول للتانية شفتى موجة البرد بتاعة إمبارح دى قتلت واحدة منا فراح للدكتور قاله مفيش غير حل واحد إنك تنام جنب واحد شعره مليان قمل فعمل زي ما الدكتور قاله الصبح سمع القملتين بيقولوا شفتى الحرب بتاعةإمبارح دى قتلت منا 7 قملات ففرح أوى.. فسمع التانية بتقول و إيه يعنى ما إحنا اسرنا 50


 مرة اتنين مساطيل قاعدين في الاستاد واحد بيقول للتانى.. تلف الاستاد دة فى قد اية رد عليه .. في سجارتين


ظابط بيسأل عسكرى :السهرة إيه النهاردة
قاله:اخترنا لك
رد الظابط:أيه!!!؟
العسكرى:إخترنا لسياتك ياباشا!!!


 عملوا مسابقة لاسرع واحد يصطاد ارنب برى من مغارة مهجورة
الامريكى دخل المغارة وخرج بعد 10 دقايق وفى ايده ارنب
الالمانى دخل المغارة وخرج بعد 7 دقايق وبرضه فى ايده ارنب
بلدياتنا دخل المغارة وغاب خمس ايام دخلوا يطمنوا عليه لقوه ماسك اسد بيضرب فيه وبيقول له : جول آنى ارنب 00جول آنى ارنب


 عوضين عمال يخبط دماغه في الحيطة لحد ما دماغه اتفتحت
امه بتساله: مالك يا واد يا عوضين 
ضحك اوي و بطل خبط دماغه و قال: ايييييييوه عوضين - هو ده اسمي


 واحد فشار بيحكي مغامراته لصاحبه الغلس
الفشار : كنت ماشي مره في الصحره طلع عليا اسد فضلت اجري اجري لغايه ما لقيت عماره طلعت فيها 
الغلس : يا كداب هو في الصحرة في عماره 
الفشار : اه اسف فضلت اجري اجري لغاية ما لقيت شجره طلعت فوقها 
الغلس : قال له يا كداب هو في الصحرة في شجره 
الفشار : اه اسف فضلت اجري اجري لغايه ما لقيت جراج دخلت فيه
الغلس : يا كداب هو في جراج في الصحرة
الفشار : فضلت اجري اجري لغاية ما أكلني ارتحت ؟ 


 مره واحد بلدياتنا راح للدكتور وقاله
يادكتور عندى صداع جامد اوى
ساله الدكتور :انت بتنام و الشباك مفتوح
ولامأفول؟ قاله :مقفول
قاله الدكتور جرب تنام و الشباك مفتوح وتعالى بعد اسبوع
قام بلدياتنا مروح و فتح الشباك قبل ما ينام
وبعد اسبوع راح للدكتور .سأله الدكتور الصداع راح
فقاله بلدياتنا يا ه يا دكتور 
الصداع راح و الغساله راحت و الثلاجه راحت و البوتجاز راح و التليفزيون راح و كل حاجه راحت
بصراحه النوم علي الارض مافيش احسن منه


 الأمريكان و الروس قاعدين يتباهوا على بعض
الروس : إحنا أول ناس طلعوا الفضاء
الأمريكان: إحنا أول ناس طلعوا القمر
بلدياتنا إتغاظوا فسالوهم....يعنى لجيتوا إيه فوج؟
فقالوا لهم: طوب و ظلط و رمل
بلدياتنا بفخر: إحنا بجا إلى طلعناهم!!


 عملوا مسابقة لتعجيز الكمبيوتر كل ما حد يسأله سؤال يجاوب عليه فى اقل من دقيقة جه واحد بلدياتنا حط ورقة فيها السؤال بتاعه الكمبيوتر اتحرق وطلع دخان قالوا له : سؤالك كان ايه بلدياتنا : جلت له ابو جردان جبل ما يخلف جردان كان اسمه ايه؟


  واحد بلديتنا رجع بيته لقى مراته فى السرير مع أثنين .. صرخ وهاج مراتى بتخونى ... بسرع رد عليه شاب منهماحنا الكاميرا الخفية لو مش عايز تذيع قول ما تذيعشى ... رد بلديتنا لأ ذيع خللى الناس تنبسط


واحد بلديتنا وصل مصر فبص على عمود نور مكتوب عليه للايجار فقعد يخبط على الععمود فمردش عليه حد فسأل واحد معدىفى الشارع
بلدياتنا : هو مفيش حد هنا ولا ايه؟
الراجل : مش عارف مع ان النور مولع


 مرة واحد من بلدياتنا اشترى مراية.الصبح مراته بصت فيها و فضلت تعيط.راحت للعمدة و قالتله يا عمدة ...جوزي اتجوز علي.فقال لها العمدة تعالي نروح نتأكد.فراح و بص في المراية و قال ده جاب عمدة تاني كمان


تنين بلدياتنا زهقوا من الأليس عليهم فسافروا الهند.أول مانزلوا من الطائرة لقوا الهنود بينحنوا عشان يحيوهم فواحد منهم سألالثاني هما بيحترمونا كدة لية؟ قال له أصلهم هنا بيعبدوا البقر.


مجموعة من الكلاب قاعدين مع بعض بيتكلموا فى موضوع 
الأول قال: هوهو
التانى قال: هوو هو
التالت قال: هوووهوو
راح الرابع قال وووووووو
رد عليه واحد قاله لوسمحت ما تخرجش عن الموضوع


مــرة واحد بلدياتنا ماشي مع صحبته فـشافت أبوها
البنت : أمشي أبويا جــي 
بلدياتنا : إيه يعني قوليلو أخوكــي


   واحد عنده برد.. راح للدكتور.. 
فالدكتور سأله.. انت بتهوى بيتك كويس.. 
فقاله لا .. 
فقاله افتح الشبابيك كل يوم قبل ما تنزل وتعالى ليه بعد اسبوع.. 
بعد اسبوع راح للدكتور
فسأله الدكتور.. ها البرد راح 
فقال له البرد راح والتليفزيون راح والفيدو راح 


و زبون يدخل كل يوم نفس المطعم فالجرسون يسأله 
عاوز تاكل إيه.. فيأخذ فوطة الجرسون ويشمها ويقول له انتوا عندكم النهاردة سمك فيليه + أرز + صلاطة وهكذا كل يوم فالجرسون اتجنن فأعطى لمراته الفوطة وقال لها استحمى بيها وأديها لى وبعد كده الزبون دخل المطعم واخذ الفوطة زى كل يوم وشمها وبص للجرسون وقاله انت جوز فتحية؟


 ليه بلدياتنا بيحط معلقة فى بقه وهو نايم؟ 
(عشان يتقلب صح) 


 كيف ندخل الفيل داخل زجاجة سفن أب 
(أسهيه وهو بيشرب وأزقه )


 كيف نخرجه منها ؟
(أرجها تفور يروح طالع)


ليه الفيل بيلبس شورت أخضر 
(عشان لما يختبئ فى البطيخ ما يبانش) 


 ليه الفيل بيلبس شورت أحمر 
(عشان الأخضر مغسول)


 إيه اللى بيطير فى السماء وينور ويطفى
(عصفورة لابسه أميجو بينور)


 ليه بلدياتنا لما يدخل يستحمى ياخد معه ابرة وفتلة 
(عشان لو المياه انقطعت يخيطها)


 ليه بلدياتنا بيدق مسمار 10 سم فى صدر طفله
(عشان يشبك فيه البزازة


ما هو التشابه بين إزازة الريحة والجواز
(الريحة قسمة والشبراويشى والجواز قسمة ونصيب)


ما هو التشابه بين السماء والكدليز 
(الاثنين 7 طبقات) 


 ما هو التشابه بين الكمبيوتر والحفرة 
(الكمبيوتر حاسب ألي والحفرة حاسب لتقع) 


 ما هو التشابه بين الكمبيوتر والاستريتش
(الآثنين بيجيبوا أدق التفاصيل)


  واحده ست بتخون جوزها مع ثلاثة رجاله جوزها كبس عليها راحت مخبياهم في ثلاثة اشولة جوزها دخل عليها وقال لها ايه ده قالت له دي زيارة من البلد قرايبك بعتوها... قام ضرب الشوال الاول بالشلوت دييب.. قام الراجل الى جواه قال كاككاك جوزها قال اشطه حناكل فراخ.. فراح ضاريب الشوال التاني دييب.. قام الراجل الى جواه قال ماء ماء جوزها قالاشطه هناكل معيز و راح ضارب الشوال التاليت دييب ديب.. محدش رد.. دييب ديب .. قام الراجل الى جوه الشوال خرج وقاله بطاطس مانتاش فاهم بطاطس 


 مرة واحدة تخينة اوي مسكت حرامي قعدت عليه فطسته 
نادت علي ابنها وقالت له روح نادي أبوك بسرعة ردالحرامي من تحتها :بسرعة ياله


هندي أم في جماعة (صلى فيهم وكان هو الإمام) بدون ما يقيم الصلاة، لما خلص ، سأله المصلين، وين الإقامة ؟! م كملوا الكلمه إلا و هو هارب


صعيدي طلع من الامتحان دايخ، لي؟! كان مبرشم على المروحة .*  
صعيدي يدرس فوق السطح، ليه؟! يقدم دراسات عليا *
صعيدي يدرس خارج الفصل ليه؟! عشان يقول الناس أنه يدرس في الخارج* 


شلة صعايدة كان عندهم امتحان، تصعبوا كلهم من سؤال يقول : كم عدد أرجل البقرة ... ما أحد جاوب إلا واحدلما خلص الإمتحان بدؤوا يعاتبونه على الخيانة، فقال لهم : أنا آسف كنت عايز أساعدكم بس معرفتش اطلع البقره من القميص البقرة من القميص .


كتكوت كان ماشي في الشارع يدخن سيجار، شافه ديك، قال له ما تخاف من أهلك؟) قال له الكتكوت باطمئنان : (لا، لا تخاف أنا تفقيس مكن(


زهقان تزوج من وحدة زهقانة، خلفوا ولد سموه افففففف  


وحدة فتحت جواز سفر جوزها شافت مكتوب عليه رجل اعمال. خربشت عليه وكتبت رجل سعديه.  


مرة واحد قال لواحد انا فنان قاله التانى عظيم بترسم قاله لاء قاله التانى بتغنى قاله لاء فنااااان قاله هايل يبقى بتمثل قاله لاء انا فنان بحط العيش فى الفن


مرة واحد دماغة لفت قابلها من الشارع التانى*  
مرة واحد نزل محطة الرمل رجله غرزت  *
مره اتنين ضربوابعض بعض اتعور  *
سباك نفسه اتسدت قام مسلكها  *
شرطي مرور خلف واد بيتكلم بالاشارة  *
مرة واحد وقف تاكسى الو رشدى على البحر قاله مشفتهوش*


مرة ابو العربى ساعه عصارى وهوة قاعد فى الميناء طلبت معاه يروح قبرص يعوم هناك نط فى الفلوكه وفضل يجدف يجدف بورسعيد بتبعد وقبرص تقرب يجدف بورسعيد تبعد وقبرص تقرب المهم وصل ورمى الهلب فى قبرص ونزل يعوم ويبلبط وقبل ما المغرب تتدن قام ناطط فى الفلوكه وفضل يجدف بورسعيد تقرب وقبرص تقرب يجدف بورسعيد تقرب وقبرص تقرب واللى خلق الخلق بيبص لقى نفسه ناسى الهلب فى قبرص وسحبها وراه لبورسعيد


مرة كان في ماتش بين فريقين حشرات في الشوط الاول في فريق انهزم واحد صفر و الشوط الثاني نزلت أم أربعه و اربعين دخلت 42 هدف بعد الماتش صحفي بيسأل المدرب اللي فاز :ليه مانزلتش أم أربعه و أربعين من أول الماتش ٌقاله:كانت بتربط الجزمة  


إتنين صحاب قاعدين مع بعض في البلكونة 
الأول :واحد وقع من الدور التالت لقى إيه؟
التاني : مش عارف.
الأول : لقى حتفه. طب واحدوقع من الدور 
الرابع لقى إيه؟ 
التاني : مش عارف.
الأول : لقى مصرعه. طب واحد وقع من الدور الخامس لقى إيه؟
التاني : مش عارف.
الأول : لقى ربه. طب واحد وقع من الدور السادس لقى إيه؟
التاني :مش عارف.
الأول:لقى اللي وقعوا قبله.
التاني راح سايبه ونط من البلكونة    


مرة واحد مخه تعبان شوية معاه كيس فشار ف فشارة وقعت 
من ايده.قالها اطلعى. ماطلعتش, اطلعى, مطلعتش.
راح رما الكيس كله و قال لهم هاتوها


 واحد بتاع قصب قصبة رجله إتكسرت مصها *
 لاعيب كورة شاط ريحته طلعت *
 كمسارى راح يتجوز لقى المهر ناقص كتب الباقى على دهر التذكرة !!!*


 ولد راح للبقال قال له عندك جبنة رومى قال له أيوه قال له طب إدينى بجنيه حلاوة. تانى يوم جاله نفس الولد قاله عندك عيش فينو قاله أيوه قال له طب إدينى بجنيه عيش بلدى. ثالث يوم جاله نفس الولد وقال للبقال عنك زيتون أسود قاله أيوه قاله طب إدينى بجنيه خيار مخلل.
البقال زعل جداً وراح يشتكى الولد ده لأبوه وقاله ابنك بيعمل كذا كذا. رد الوالد وقاله :- آه من الولد قليل الأدب ده .. إنت عندك عصاية رد البقال أيوه قاله خلاص إضربه قلمين  


واحد بلدياتنا بيهرج مع مراته فرماها من الدور العاشر فطلعت قالت له والله ما انا لاعبة معاك تانى  


 عارفين الارنب بيخاف يمشى قدام القهوة ليه؟
علشان بيخاف من السحلب المكار 


 واحد بلديتناراح للدكتور واشتكى لة من وجع فى رجلة نتيجة وقوعة على السلم فكتب لةعلى الدواء وقال لة تدهن هذا الدواء مكان ما وقعت .. بلديتنا راح داهن السلم


صرصار فطسان على روحه من الضحك ــــــ ليه ــــــ عشان اللى بيضربه بالشبشب أحول 


واحد مرة قال لأبوه علمنى يابا الهيافه ابوه قاله خليك يابنى زى ماأنت كده  * بلدياتنا راح يسوي معاشه لقي الفرن قافل نـجـار نفسه انكسرت غـراها و سمرها *
واحد منحوس خبطته عربية ومات فروحه طلعت خبطتها طيارة 
واحد مسطول بيلعب كورة اخذها على صدره طلعها من مناخيره 


مرة ابن أبو العربي فارد ضلوعه ومش عاجبه حد خالص في الحته بتعته فوقف تحت البيت عنده ونده أمه وقال : ياما ياما... ردت عليه أمه: خير ياواد عاوز ايه .. قالها : كل حاجة تمام عندك ياما . قالتله كله تمام اطلع .قالها يعني محدش قل أدبه عليك النهاردة من العالم دي . قالتله لأ محدش قل أدبه اطلع بقى . قالها : يعني محدش عاكس اخواتي البنات علشان أشرحه النهاردة .قالتله : لأ محدش عاكس اخواتك اطلع . قالها يعني محدش دايقكوا النهاردة . قالتله : لأ محدش دايقنا النهاردة اطلع بقى خلص .قالها طيب مادام كده بقى ولعيلي نور السلم علشان في قطة على السلم  


المدرس:يعيش السمك فى الماء 
التلاميذ:يعيش يعيش يعيش  
مرة واحد نجار عينه اتخرقت ركبلها عين سحرية  *
مره واحد مصوراتي ابنه مات طلع عليه  *
أتنين فراعنه جلسوا على قهوه طلبوا أتنين أمون  *


واحد مسطول قابل واحد مسطول برده قال له انت شايف النمله الى فوق الجبل ده قال له انهو فيهم المفتحه ولا المغمضه


قال العريس لعروسه: هل كنت تقبلين بالزواج مني لو لم يكن أبي قد ترك لي تلك الثروة الكبيرة؟ قالت العروس: كنت أقبل بالزواج منك مهما كان الشخص الذي ترك لكتلك الثروة


الزوجة: ماما .. جوزى تأخر أخاف يكون مع وحده تانيه الأم: تفائلي خير يمكن داسته عربيه  


وحده بتدور على إبنها الى تاه قالولها اذا ولد حلال حيرجع قالت راح الواد  


إواحد عنده كيس دهنى فى وشه كبير مراته خادته تجيب فيه الخضار


واحد يابانى اتجوز واحده يابانيه ..خٌٌٌٌلفوا طفل اسود .. سَموه سامسينج رونج


واحد طويل إتجوز واحده طويله خلفوا عيل لسه بيشدوه لغايه دلوقتى 


واحد خواف قوى خطيبته بتقولله نفسى أموت وسط أحضانك ...قالها روحى موتى وسك أهلك أنا مش ناقص مشاكل


مرة وحدة وقفت تكسي ..قالها : على فين ؟ قالت له : والله جوزي ما ماقولتيلهوش حقولك انت


مره ولد بسأل أبوه صحيح يابا الحب أعمى ! قاللوا آه يابا بص في خلقة أمك و انت تعرف


مرة طلع ملاكم هو وخطيبته على مطعم عازمها على العشا بمناسبة حصوله على الميدالية الذهبية, وهو بياكل لاحظ انه خطيبته عماله تبحلق فيه فسألها:إيه مالك مش بتاكلي؟ الخطيبةحبيبي ما نفسكش تتقولي كلمتين حلوين زي اللي الخطاب بيقلوها لبعض؟ الخطيب مبتسما:شايفة حبيبتي القمر هناك! الخطيبة مبسوطة:اه حبيبي! الخطيب:بوكس واحد بوديكى عنده   


ديك و فرخه معدييم من قدام محل شاورما ..الديك بيقولها شوفى اللى بيحصل للى مبتسمعش كلام جوزها 


ولد راح لعند بياع شاورما وقال له:عندك ألف سندويش، قال له: لأ في اليوم التالي جاء الولد وقال: عندك ألف سندويش، قال له: لأ (بعدين فكر البياع وقال راح اعمل الألف) في اليوم الثالث جاء الولد وقال: عندك ألف سندويش، (فرح البائع) وقال: ايوه عندي.... قال الولد: اتحداك لو بعت نصهم 


واحد عصبى إتجوز واحده عصبيه الدكتور بيولد مراته..نزل الواديقول الدكتور إبعد إنت أنا هانزل لوحدى


عجوز قالت لها جارتها ان الدش حرام ... قالت العجوز الحمدلله سبعين سنه دلوقتى وانا بستعمل الكوز 



  واحدة بتقول لجوزها افرح حنبقى ثلاثة علطول 
فقال لها : انتى حامل يا حبيبتى
فقالتله لا .. ماما حاتيجى تقعد عندنا علطول  


 واحد أعمى واقف يشحت من واحد تانى 
فالتانى سأله : إيه اللى يثبت لى إنك مش بتشوف 
فرد عليه قاله : شايف اليافطة اللى هناك دى 
فقاله : أيوه 
فقاله : أنا بقى مش شايفها.


 واحد نايم جنب مراته بعد نص الليل و فجأه الباب خبط جامد فمراته صحيت مفزوعه من النوم وهى بتصرخ يا نهار اسود جوزى . راح جوزها نط من البلكونه.


 الواد سوسو قابل صاحبه فقال له خد بالك البنت اختك ماشيه مع عبده الميكانيكى فرد عليه غاضبا ده لا ميكانيكى ولا بيفهم فى الميكانيكا   


 ليه بلدياتنا بيحط فى إيده الشمال زلطة واليمين كبريت؟ (الزلطة عشان يكسر اللمبة والكبريت عشان يتأكد ان اللمبة انكسرت)  


واحد غلس أوى وقع على وجهه فقال أحسن *
 واحد بخيل أوى راح شهر العسل لوحده *
صعيدي بخيل، اشترى آلة حاسبة شال منها الصفر .*
صعيدي لحق حرامي ،،، و سبقه *
بقرة بتعيط و زعلانة ليه ؟! عرفت أن زوجها ثور .*  


 إتنين فافى راحوا يدورا على شغل مالقيوش غير واحد عنده غيط قصب قالهم ارجع اخر النهار ألاقيكم محملين القصب على العربيات...قالوله حاضر يا أونكل..
جه الراجل آخر النهار يشوفهم عملوا ايه
لقاهم ماسكين عود قصب وعمالين يقولوا شد يا سوسو شد يا توتو
فقالهم ايه الاخبار يا رجاله ..فقالو له: يا اونكل النهارده لخلعنا عود و بكره أنشاء الله حنقطعه


 الفار و خطيبتة ماشيين في الغابة فقابلوا اسد نائم بعرض الطريق ,فالفار حب يرسم نفسة قدام خطيبتة فقال للاسد:نايم لية كدة مش عارف إن انا معدي يا حيوان فحرك الاسد إيده فعدي من تحتيها الفار و خطيبتة علشان يوصلها لبيتها...لكنه نسي مفاتيحه معاها ولما رجع لقى الاسد واقف مستنيه فقال لة: عمنا انا كنت بهظر معاك ولازم ابوس رأسك .. فاتشعبط لغاية ما وصل لرأسة لقى الفار خطيبتة بتناديه... حبيبي انت نسيت مفاتيحك معايا... فبص للاسد باستحقار وقال له ادوس علي راسك دلوقتي افعصها يعنى ..ياحيوان......   


حكم كوره أعد على قهوه ...طلب واحد صفر *
 حلاق راح فيلم سوالف النينجا.*
أتنين ماشين فى الشارع,واحد بيقول للتانى:خلبالك من الحفرةةةةةةة *
واحد اتزنق فى ربع جنية عدا من الخرم .*
واحد تعب من المشى جرى *
اتنين حبوا بعض بس بعض محبهمش *
مرة فيل داس على نملة قالت له ياواد ياتقيل *  


 اثنين مساطيل مروحين لقوا في الشارع واحد مغمي عليه الاول قال مش ده حسن جارنا التاني قال له ايوه هو حسن ما تيجي نشيله نطلعه بيته احسن حرام نايم في الشارع قال له ياله شالوا حسن ومشيوا.. قال له ده ببيت حسن؟ ايوه بيت حسن اطلع اطلع. دي شقه حسن؟ايوه شقه حسن دخلوا ده سرير حسن ؟ ايوه سرير حسن. حطوا حسن علي سريره ونزلوا الشارع لقوا حسن نايم في الشارع قال له الأه احنا مش حطينا حسن في بيته رد التاني يمكن احنا مساطيل تعاله نشيله تاني نطلعه .شالوا حسن و مشيوا ده بيت حسن؟ ايوه بيت حسن دي شقه حسن ايوه دي شقه حسن ده سرير حسن ايوه ده سرير حسن سابوا حسن علي سريره ونزلوا لقوا حسن في الشارع برضه قال له في ايه تعالي نشيله تاني .فضلوا علي كده سبع ثمن مرات و في الاخر قال له تعالي نوقف واحد فايق يطلع معانا .لقوا واحد جارهم سألوه ده حسن قال لهم ايوه ده حسن راح الاول قال للتاني شفت احنا مش مساطيل و قال لجارهم تعالي معانا نطلعه بيته احسن حرام مرمي في الشارع قال لهم ياللأه.. ده بيت حسن قال لهم ايوه ده بيت حسن و طلعوا قالوا له دي شقه حسن قال لهم ايوه دي شقه حسن ودخلوا وحطوا حسن علي السرير وقالوا له مش ده سرير حسن ...الله يخرب بيوتكم دي البلكونه  


 مرة واحد بلدياتنا خطف ابنه لمده اسبوعين ولما مفيش حد سأل عليه قتله 
واحد بلدياتنا بيسأل واحد صاحبة قالوا : هي الزتونة السودة لها رجلين قالوا : لأ رد صاحبنا: بّه يبقى اللي كلتها خنفسة...*
مسكو أتنين بلدياتنا بيلعبوا رفه بغطا بلاعة*


 واحد زملكاوىلقى مصباح علاء الدين فدعكه.. طلعله الجنى 
قال له : ايه طلباتك؟
قاله الزملكاوي: عايز ترجع لى ابويا للدنيا
قال له الجنى : بس دا مستحيل
قال الزملكاوى : طيب الزمالك ياخد الدورى 
فرد الجنى : لا ابوك يرجع للدنيا اسهل


 مره واحد عنده عربيه "نيو آيز" ركن جنب عربيه سيات و قال يغفل شويه...مافيش 5دقايق و جه صاحب السيات يخبط علي الأزاز , صاحب المرسيدس فتحيشوفه عايز ايه.. صاحب السيات طلب منه كوبايه ماج الراجل أستغرب أوي و سأله ؛ تعمل بيها أيه قاله اصلي نسيت الكوبايات في العربيه التانيه و عايز أشرب النسكافيهبتاع الساعه أربعه الراجل قاله يعني عايز تفهمني ان انت عندك مكنه قهوه في السيات.. قاله اه ايه المشكله صاحب المرسيدس قاله لأ ما عنديش ..و التاني مشي شويه ورجع تاني يخبط علي الأزاز صاحب المرسيدس فتحله تاني قاله عايز ايه تاني؟؟؟ قاله لو سمحت الاقي عندك شريط فيديو فاضي؟ الراجل قاله ح تعمل به ايه رد عليهأصل في برنامج حلو قوي علي الدش و عايز اسجله الراجل قاله بقي انت عندك تليفزيون و فيديو و دش في العربيه السيات ؟؟؟؟ قاله أه .. بتاع المرسيدس قاله لآماعنديش شرايط و يالا امشى من هنا بقي....الراجل بتاع المرسيدس كان ح يتجنن راح علي التوكيل بتاع المرسيدس و قالهم بقي السيات فيها دش و فيديو و تليفزيونوكمان مكنه قهوه و انا اللي عندي نيو ايز ما فيهاش الكلام ده!!!!!قالوا له دي كلها كماليات.. قالهم لأ انا عايز كل الحاجات دي عند المهم ركبوها له في العربيهالراجل راح علشان يغيظ بتاع السيات قعد يدور عليه في مصر كلها لغاية ما لقاه راكن في شارع جانبي راح راكن جانبه و نزل يعمل انه عايز يستلف منه كوبايه الراجل قعديخبط يخبط يخبط ما حدش فتح , فضل يخبط يجي ساعه في الأخر بتاع السيات فتح له و هو متضايق قوي قوي وقال و هو بيزعق :"عايز ايه؟؟" بتاع المرسيدس قالهممكن كوبايه علشان اشرب النسكافيه بتاع الساعه 4, بتاع السيات قاله : بقي بتطلعني من الحمام علشان كوبايه


 مرة واحد بلدياتنا كان ماشي في شارع ضلمة فلقى مجموعة من قطاعين الطرق فسألوه إنت معانا ولا مع التانيين
فإتخض الراجل وقالهم:طبعا معاكم فقتلوه وهم بيقولوا هع..:احنابقى التانيين  


 مره واحد بلدياتنا ، جه يًًزوّّر فلوس ، فقال يجرب ورقة عشرين جنيه ، فراح رسمها كويس أوي ، وكتب بدال العشرين .. تمانتاشر ونزل مصر عشان يفكها ، فقال لواحدممكن تفكهالي جنيهات ، فقله الراجل زورتها ازاي ، فبلدياتنا خاف ، و خد بعضه و رجع بلدهم و بيفكر ازاي الراجل عرف انها مزورة ، فراح يجرب يفكها من ابن عمه فقاللابن عمه ممكن تفكلي تمانتاشر جنيه دي جنيهات ، فقله ما فيش جنيهات فكه ، تاخد ورقتين بتسعة ..  


 واحد كان ماشي في جنازة مراتة وقاعد يضحك فواحد صاحبو قالو هوا انتا بنضحك قوي كدا لية 
قالو اصلي اول مرة اعرف هي ريحا فين - هاهاه هي


 مرة واحد طرشجى راح يجوز
راح للاولة قالت:متجوزش طرشجى
فقال يجب ان اغير المهنة
فراح لواحدة ثانية فقالت لة ماذا تعمل فقال :ببيع قطع خيار


 كان فى مسابقه اتأدملها واحد فرنساوى و واحد أمريكانى و واحد بلديتنا و كانت مسابقه عن مين يأدر يجيب أكبر قطه .
راح الفرنساوى وجاب قطه طولها متر و نص و الأمركانى جاب جاب قطه بريه طولها مترين ,أما بلديتنا فغاب جدا و لما ر احو يضوروا عليه لأوه ماسك فيل و بيأولو"عارف لو منونوش حأطعلك زالومتك"


 مساطيل قاعدين يحششوا
الأول : تعمل ايه لو البوليس جه
التاني : هتدحرج واقع من الشباك كاني ولعه 
فجه البوليس وصاحبنا عمل كده 
والثاني قلده ووقع عليه فنفض كتفه وقال احرقونا بقه


 مرة واحد فرارجي ماشي بالعربية بتاعت الفراخ علي الطريق.. راح موقفه ضابط شرطه وقاله : انت بتأكل الفراخ دى ايه راح الفرارجي قال : بأكلها علف و برسيم... شخط فيه الظابط و قال انت راجل مهمل ازاي تأكل الفراخ علف و برسيم هات رخصك ... الفرارجي: خلاص يل بيه حرمت و دي أخر مرة... و هو ماشي علي الطريق قابل ظابط تاني : قاله انت بتأكل الفراخ دى ايه ... قاله بأكلها لحمة و كفتة ... شخط الظابط و قال أنت راجل مفتري إزاي تأكل الفراخ كفته ولحمه و احنا مش لقيين ناكل هات رخصك ... الفرارجي خلاص حرمت و ديه أخر مرة ... الظابط خلاص سماح ... و هو ماشي علي الطريق قابل ظابط تالت قاله : انت بتأكل الفراخ ديه ايه ... قاله الصراحة يا بيه أنا بديلها مصروفها و هي بتنزل تجيب الأكل 


 واحدبلدياتنا بيقرقض ضوافره وصل لكوعه*
واحدبلدياتنا مراته اغمى عليها شممها رجله*
واحدبلدياتنا بلع ريقه جاله تسمم*
 واحد بلدياتنا بيهشك ابنه، و قع النايل سات* 


 واحد بلدينا دق مسمار في صدر ابنه عشان يعلق عليه البزازة.*
واحد بلدينا شرب قهوة الكراسي وقفت في زوره.*
واحد بلدينا لبس قميص مشجر علشان العصافير تقف عليه.*  


 ست ركبت اتوبيس وهى شايلة ابنها الصغير، جت تدفع التذكرة الكمسارى اتخض أول مابص للولد وقال: اللهم احفظنا، انا عمرى ما شفت عيل وحش كدة، غطيه يا ست حرام عليكى! الست زعلت قوى، وقعدت فى كرسيها تعيط بحرقة، الراجل اللى جنبها سألها: مالك يا مدام، بتعيطى ليه؟
الكمسارى ده ماعندوش دم، قل أدبه علي وانا خفت أرد عليه خافى تردى ليه؟ الاتوبيس ما فيهوش رجالة؟
ردى عليه ولو فتح بقه بكلمة نخرشمه عندك حق، أنا حأروح أبهدل كرامته عداكى العيب، شيلينى النسناس بتاعك بقى علشان تعرفى تتخانقى براحتك 


 واحد راح للدكتور بيقولوا يا دكتور كل ما اكلم واحد ينام مني ........... يا دكتور ........... يا دكتور


 واحد بلدياتنا واقف و معاه ارنب فعدّا عليه واحد و قال : بكام الحمار اللي معاك ده؟ فقاله: ده ارنب يا عم ! فقاله:ان مش بكلمك انت..انا بكلمه هو!


 واحد لقى اوتوبيس مكتوب عليه السيدة زينب قلع الجزمة وركب 






واحد بلدياتنا جاب لمراتة جوافة جة تانى يوم بيسألها اية رايك في الجوافة؟ قالت لة ماليحة جوى بس الرز اللى جواها مش مستوى 


مرة واحدة عجوزة راحت تخطب لابنها سالتها العروسة ابنك بيدخن ؟ قالتلها العجوزة احيانا لما بيكون سكران 


دكتور عيون قاعد مع خطيبته في حديقه الاسماك معاه ورده قالها شايفه الورده دي يا حبيبتي قالت له ايوه فرجع ايده لورا شويه وقالها طب وكده   


مرة اثنين بلدياتنا في الجيش فالصول بيسال الاول ايه ده قله البندجيه يافندم قله بندجية ايه ياهريدي دي وطنك دي امك فراح للعسكري التاني قاله ايه دي قاله دي ام هريدي يا فندم  


واحد بلدياتنا دخل الجيش ووقف حراسة على بوابة معسكر عدى عليه الشاويش وقاله:اللواء "فريد" جه؟ قاله : ماجاش يا شاويش "محمد" وبعد ساعة رجع له الشاويش محمد وسأله اللواء "فريد" جه؟ قاله لسه ما جاش. وبعد ساعة أخرى رجع له تانى وسأله اللواء "فريد" جه؟ قال له لسه ما جاش. وبعد ساعة جه اللواء "فريد" قاله العسكرى : أنت فين الشاويش "محمد" حيخرب بيت. 


واحد حلو حلو اتجوز واحدة حلوة خلفوا واد ملزق *
واحد وحش اتجوز واحدة وحشة خلفوا واد رموه *
واحد بخيل اتجوز واحدة بخيلة خلفوا واد حطوه في البنك *
واحد كريم اتجوز واحدة كريمة خلفوا واد ادوه هدية للجيران*
واحد صيني اتجوز واحدة يابانية خلفوا انسان آلي  * 


مره واحد اشترى لمراته بغبغان وبعتهلها مع الفراش ولما روح البيت قال لها حلو البغبغان الى أنا بعتهولك قالت له حلو بس غير طعم الملوخيه .  


إثنين محششين قاعدين و قدامهم حيطه الأول قال للثاني شايف الصرصار اللى ماشى عالحيطه ده قال الثاني إيوه بس مش شايف الحيطه.  


واح عصبى عنده درس بيوجعه ..قعد سنه عالحال ده و بعدين راح للدكتور و قالله إخلعلى كل سنانى و سيبه زى الكلب لوحده    


في ثلاثة بلدينا فى الجيش شافوا يافطة (ممنوع الوقوف قطعيا)...انبطحــوا.


واحد اشترى لمراته علبة كريم...تانى يوم عملتها سندويتشات للعيال فى المدرسه 


واحد بيقول لخطيبته انا مش غني ولا عندي مرسيدس ويخت زى محمود بس انا بحبك خطيبته: وانا كمان بحبك لكن احكي لي اكتر عن محمود 


يا ترى يا دكتور انا ممكن اعيش لحد ما يبقى عندى 100 سنه؟
انت بتدخن او بتشرب او بتتعاطى؟لأابدا عمرى ما دقت سيجاره ولا شربت كأس ولا حتى شديت نفس من شيشه0
بتلعب قمار؟لأ ولا حتى كوتشينه ولا دومينو ولا شطرنج
طب بتلعب بديلك من ورا المدام؟أنا عمرى ما كلمت واحده ست ثم انا مش متجوز
بتسهر قدام التلفزيون او الفيديو او الدش؟ولا بافتحهم من اساسه
ولا بتسهر على القهوه؟ولا عمرى عتبتها برجلى
بترهق صحتك ونظرك بالقراءه كتير؟بالعكس انا اطيق العمى ولا اطيقش الكتب
طيب بتقعد كتير قدام الكمبوتر او الانترنت؟ابدا خالص
طيب بتسافرعلى طرق خطر او بتسوق كتير؟انا لا عندى عربيه ولا باسافر من اصله
طب بتلعب اى رياضه عنيفه او مرهقه؟ولا عمرى عتبت نادى ولا لعبت حاجه من ايام الثانوى
بتصلى؟يوم الجمعه بس!
امال عايز تعيش ميت سنه تهبب فيهم ايه   


حرامى سرق عربيه لما البوليس مسكه قال له انت سرقت العربية الحرامى: فتشنى يابيه  


عبيط راح محطة بنزين فشاف شلة بنات جنبه فحب يتفشخر فقال عبي بخمسمائة 


سألوا واحد محشش إيه أصعب موقف ممكن يحصل لواحد 
قالهم إنك تحدد دقنك وإنت بتاكل لبانه  


الزوجة : عيب عليك يا راجل شوف سالم جارنا بياخد مراته كل يوم يفسحها
الزوج : خلاص ، ليكى عليا أخدها كل يوم أفسحها !! ـ


مرة واحد عداه العيب خد اللى بعده


واحد بلدياتنا اشترى منبهين .... واحد يضرب و التانى يحوش 


مره واحده ست دخلت مطعم وطلبت من الجرسون اغلى واحلى طبق وقالت له ما يهمكش السعر بس المهم الحنكلولو ينبسط الجرسون طنش على الاسم وراح جاب الطبق راحت الست دخلت الطبق فى الشنطه والجرسون سمع صوت حاجه بتاكل ... شويه وطلبت الحلو وبرده دخلت الطبق فالشنطه والجرسون سمع صوت حاجه بتاكل .... شويه وطلبت العصير وراحت الست مدخله الشفاطه جوه الشنطه والعصير بينقص فالكوبايه الست راحت الحمام
الجرسون حيتجن عايز يعرف الشنطه دى فيها ايه؟
وراح فاتح الشنطه ولقى حنكلولو صغنن 


محامى مسطول دخل المحكمة بيقول للقاضى:ان القانون ينص يا ربع يا تومن    


قأل ايه قأل عمو شارون الشريررر قأيل لعمو عرفات:ولد عيب انت متعاقب محروم من المصروف و تفضل في رام الله و أوعى تخرج منها راح عمو ياسر مهددد شارون و قاله انت مش عارف اخواتي اما يرجعوا من اجتماعهم في الجامعه العربيه هيعملو ايه قألوا شارون: هي هي زي كل مره ابقى قابلني 


اثنين عازين يشربوا سجاير و مش معاهم قالوا ندخل ميتم بيوزعوا سجاير هناك. دخلوا قعدوا جنب واحد كان فى الصوان يدخن قال الأول أنفاس معدودة و الثانى كلنا لها رد عليهم الراجل محدش واخد منها حاجة


مرة واحد مسطول قال لواحد مسطول تانى هو العمود ده منور قاله معرفش أصلى مش من المنطقة


بلدياتنا الصغير بيسأل أبوه : ليه يابا ربنا خلج لنا الودان فرد الأب : علشان نعرف العمة بتاعتنا ها تجف لحد فين 




مرة ابو العربي سمع ان صاحبه فى اليابان عيان فراح خطف رجله وراحله المستشفى فى اليابان والمهم وهو بيزوره لقى الراجل قاعد يقول (يكوهوما) قعد ابوالعربى يهديهويقوله محدش هيربيها غيرك الراجل يقوله يكوهوما وبرضك ابو العربي يقوله محدش هيربيها غيرك المهم الراجل مات وهو فى العزا بيقول لواحد ده حتى كان بيوصنى على بنتهيكوهوما راح قاله الراجل انت عارف يكوهوما معناها ايه قوم من على خرطوم الاكسجين  


مره واحد بلديتنا حب يتجوز كتب فى الجرنان موصفاتى اسمر وطويل وعندى ارض وزريبه وجموستين، والعروسه لازم يكون عندهاارض وزريبه وجموستين والرجاء ارسال    صوره الحموستين 


المريض: تفتكر يا دكتور هاقدرأعزف بيانو بعد العمليه؟
...الدكتور: أه...أكيد....
المريض: أصلى عمرى ماعزفت خالص قبل كده 


مدكتور وميكانيكى بيتكلموا..الدكتور بيقول للميكانيكى انت رفعت السعر بتاعك كام مره السنه دى ده إنت بقيت أكتر من اجره الدكتور....الميكانيكى:خلى بالك يادوك...انتوا شغالين فى نفس الموديل من أيام آدم....لكن احنا كل يوم موديل جديد


ماسورهة إتكسرت عند الدكتور فنده عالسباك...جه السباك وطلع العده بتاعته من شنطه فخمه وصلح الماسوره و بعدين كتب حاجه فى ورقه وإداها للدكتور....الدكتور: ايه ده ستميت جنيه ليه...دا أنا بالى اسمى دكتور مباخدش كده....السباك: ولا انا....لما كنت دكتور  


العيان للدكتور: أنا قلقان لأن واحد صاحبى كان عنده تيفود وراح للدكتور مات من الصفرا....الدكتور: مش كل الدكاتره زى بعضيها....انا لما بعالج واحد من التيفود...غالبا ما بيموت م التيفود  


الدكتور للعيان: عندى خبرين واحد كويس وواحد وحش....العيان هات الكويس الاول...الدكتور: نتايج التحليلات ظهرت ومش حتقدر تعيش غير اربعه و عشرين ساعه بس....العيان: اربعه و عشرين ساعه بس....ايه حيكون انيل من كده...هات الخبر الوحش....الدكتور:أنا بحاول اتصل بيك من امبارح 


الزوجه:بــص ..جارنا كل يوم بيبــوس مراته
ليه إنته لا؟؟؟
الزوج:فكرك هيه تقبــل  


مرة واحد محشش اتصل على بيت قال محمد موجود قالوا الرقم غلط قالهم... طيب بتردوا ليه  


واحد بيقول لصاحبه...الدكتور قالى انه حيمشينى على رجلى خلال اسبوعين...التانى: وحصل؟...الاولانىاه ...خلانى ابيع العربيه علشان أدفع الفيزيت 


واحد ساكن فى الدور الخامس نادى على مراتة وقال ياولية ارمىة لى النظارة والمنديل رمتلة النظارة انكسرت قاللها انا هطلع اجيب المنديل


مذيعة قابلت اثنين مساطيل سالت الاول ايه رايك في مصر 
قالها مصر دي امي 
سالت التاني وانت ايه رايك قال:مااقدرش اتكلم علي ام صاحبي 


مرة واحد بلدينا نده على بتاع الأنابيب قال له : هات أنبوبه هنا جاله بتاع الأنابيب بالأنبوبة و قاله فين الأنبوبه الفاضية بلدينا قاله لا هشربها هنا 


كان فى واحد شكله وحش قوى قوى قوى عايز يتجوز فراح و اتقدم لواحده فبيقول لابوها: انا يا عمى و بلا فخر عملت نفسى بنفسى قاله : ما انا برده بقول استحاله تكون خلقة ربنا  


مرة واحد توأم شاف اخوه، قلو انت فين من الصبح يخرب شكلك امي خلتني استحما مرتين  


مرة سواق تاكسى قابل واحد مسطول قال لة تاخد كااااام و 
تودييينى فييييييين قالة السواق هات اللى تيجيبة و انزل هنا 


اثنين قاعدين في خمارة الأول قال للثاني أنا بأشبَه عليك، الثاني قاللوا وأنا كمان، الأول قال إنت ساكن فين قاله في الدقي فقاله أنا كمان ساكن في الدقي الأول قال ساكن فين في الدقي الثاني قاللوا في شارع التحرير فقاله أنا كمان ساكن في شارع التحرير الأول سأل فين في شارع التحرير الثاني قال في عمارة رقم 10 فقال الأول أنا كمان ساكن في عمارة رقم 10، وسأله في أنهي شقة قالوه في شقة رقم 5 فقاللوه دي شقتي أنا قال لأ دي شقتي أنا وقاموا مسكوا في بعض وهات يا ضرب، فواحد بيقول للجرسون مش تحوش عنهم قاللوه يا عم ملنهاش دعوة ده راجل وابنه كل يوم يسكروا ويتخانقوا مع بعض 


مره اتنين مساطيل واحد بيقول للتانى هو محرم فؤاد اخو بؤرفواد قالها لا يا راجل بؤرفواد دايه بلد اما محرم فؤاد فديه بلد تانيهخالص 


مرة 2مساطيل قعدين بيحششو قدام نشرة الاخبار فى التليفزيون فنشرة الاخبارطولت فراح الاولانى قال للتانى :هى لية نشرة الاخبار طولت النهارد كدة؟فراح التانى رد عليه وقال معلش اصل شكلها كدة النهاردة اخر حلقة


اتنين ستات عواجيز جدااااا شافو شاب امور قامت وحده منهم ندهت عليه وقالت له تتجوزني واكتبلك نص ثروتي الشاب بصلها قوي وقال انا اتجوز كلبه ولا اتجوزكيش قامت العجوزة التانيه قالت له هوهوهو


مرة واحد سكران بيوقف تاكسي فسأله: فاضي ياسطة فقال له الأسطة: ايوة فاضي فقال له السكران طيب ماتيجي تقعد معايا شوية 


واحد بلديتنا اتصل بالمطار بيسال الأستعلامات عن المسافة بين مصر والسعودية قال لة لحظة واحدة قالة شكراا  


قال مدرس لتلميذ مامعنى جوز الهند بالانجليزي قاله التلميذ كوكونت قال المدرس ضعها في جمله قال التلميذ كوكونت من الشباك 


مرة واحد ماشى بالعربية فانمت عجلة بجوار مستشفى المجانين ففك العجلة ولما راح يركب الاستبن ملاقاش المسامير فحتار عقله واعد يدور عليهم فواحد من المجانين قله فك من كل عجله مسمار ولما تروح اشترى غيرهم فقال له وبيقولوا عليك مجنون.... قاله مجنون اه.... لكن مش حمار


بلدينا بيكلم بلدينا قال له شايف الولية دى قاله أيوة قاله دى ولية جريئة قوى بتضرب جوزها كل يوم بالشبشب قاله عرفت منين قالة أصلها مراتى


فرعون بيعاكس فرعونة قال لها: أمون انا في كدة ، قالت له: يا ساتر يا رع. 





  بلدينا عايز يروح حفلة تنكرية بعت اخوه*  
مرة واحد رفيع اوي اوي بص من البلاكونة وقع من الفنلة*  مرة واحد رفيع اوي اوي بص من العين السحرية بعنيه الاتنين*  
مرة صرصار دخل السينما شاف اعلان بف باف قال من اولها رعب كده*  
مرة واحد بتاع سمك ابنه مات فماشى فى الجنازة يقول :ده كان صاحى وبيلعب * 
مرة واحد محامى رفع أضية , وأعت عليه..*  
قمبلة وئعت على اهوة ءالت بننننننننننننننن * 
واحد اسمة محمدين خبط فشجرة كل محمد راح فى ناحيه*  
مره واحد بلدياتنا نزل الترعه البلهارسيا طلعت تحلل*
مره واحد بلدياتنا بيلعب فى ودنه جاب القناه التالته*
بلدياتنا دبانة جت على وشة بينشها اقتلو حتى انت يامعفن* 
مره أتوبيس بيلف الصينية وقع الكبايات * 
اتنين بلدياتن فكرو يلعبوا شطرنج،،، الملك ضرب نفسه بالنار *
واحد بلديتنا طلع فوق الكوبري وقال يابوي كل دي بلكونة* 
واحد بلدياتنا ساق العبط دخل فى الحيطه *
مرة واحد باع اللى وراه واللى قدامه واشترى اللى على جانبه *
مرة سواق تاكسي داس بنزين موته *
مره واحد بلديتنا عاوز يفسح عروسته في شهر العسل فسحها فى منحل*  


مره كان في اتنين مساطيل قاعدين بيحششوا فا واحد بيقول للتاني انا شايفك اتنين فالتاني بيقولوا لا انا الي شايفك تلاته فقالوا الاول لا انا الي شايفك اتنين المهم قالوا خلاص احنا نروح لشيح المساطيل فقال خلاص نروح لشيخ المساطيل فراحوا وعرضوا عليه المشكله. فقالهم خلاص اصحاب المشكله يقعدوا على جنب والباقي ده كولوا يروح


مره واحد كان قاعد مع خطيبته علي النيل
قال لها شايفه القمر يا ليلي
وردت عليه بتقوله
شايفني عميه يا روح امك 


  واحد بخيل عندو ثلاث تفاحات فتح الاولى لقى فيها دود التانية فيها دود وصل للثالثة طفا النور و أكلها


في دكتور بشتغل في مستشفى المجانين،فراح يطمن على العيانين فبيبص شاف المجانين ماسكين واحد منهم معلقينه وعاملينه نجفه،وشاف واحد من المجانين قاعد لوحده وعمال بيدحك فرحله الدكتور وقاله بتتحك ليه،قاله المجنون بص المجانين مسكين الراجل وعاملينه نجفه،قام رد عليه الدكتور وقاله ما تروح تنزله،قام قاله المجنون ونقعد في الظلمه يا حمار  


بلدياتنا الصغير بيعيط سأله أبوه بلدياتنا الكبير
عا تعيط ليه ياواد
قال الصغير : موش عارف يابااصحابى الصغيرين اللي عاالعب معاهم دلوكتى لما يكبروا ألعب أنا مع مين؟؟؟؟  


مره قاسم وصاحبه طوسون واقفين قدام محل أحذية المهم عثمان سأل صاحبه:بكام الدزمه ( الجزمه ) دى ياكبريت؟ قاله : دى بنى قاله : والله رخيصه ياشيخ


مرة واحد حب يعمل مزرعة بقر راح لواحد عندة مزرعة قالة البقر دة بيشرب منين الراجل رد علية وقالة البقر ا لاحمر ولة البقر الاسود قالة البقر الاحمر قالة من هزا البير الرجل قالة طيب والبقر الاسود قالة من نفس البير الرجل كان هيتجنن قالة طيب بياكل منين الرجل قالة الاحمر ولة الاسود قالة الاحمر قالة بياكل من هذا العلاف قالة طيب الاسود قالة من نفس العلاف الرجل كان هيتجنن وراح قائل لة انت لازم تسالنى الاحمر ولة الاسود ماكنت تقولى كلة بيشرب من هنا وكلة بياكل من هنا الرجل قالة اصل انت مش واخد بالك البقر الاحمر دا بتاعى قالة طيب والبقر الاسود قالة برده بتاعى  


واحد بلدياتنا اشتكى من صداع أخوه راح بيه للدكتور ... بعد الكشف والأشعه الدكتور قال لاخوه .. أنا أسف انى أقول لك ان أخوك عنده سرطان ف المخ... فقال للدكتور بتجول ايه يا بيه ؟ طب السرطان وعرفناه ... المخ ده جاله منين  


واحد فافى زعل مع مامته قالت له رايح فين يا سوسو قال لها مش حقولك وبعدين نزل ركب تاكسى السواق قال له على فين يااستاذ قال له اذا انا ما قلتش لمامى حقولك انت 


وحدة سألت سواق أتوبيس سكران: الأتوبيس دا رايح الجامعة؟ قال لها السواق: لا..، قالت: ليش؟ قال لها علشان ما جاب مجموع كبير في الثانوية


فيه محامي كلف بالدفاع عن متورط بجريمة قتل. ولكن هذا المحامي فشل في الدفاع عن موكله، فحكمت المحكمة على هذا الاخير بالاعدام. فصرخ المحامي فرحا، فسألته عائلة موكله لماذا انت فرحان؟ فأجاب قائلا: ستتم مراسيم الجنازة على حساب الحكومة. 


القاضي: كيف تنكر التهمة الموجهة إليك وهناك ثلاثة أشخاص شاهدوك وأنت تقوم بها؟ المتهم: لا يهم يا سيدي فأنا استطيع أن أحضر لك ألف شخص لم يشاهدوني وأنا أقوم بذلك؟ 


سألت الابله: " من يعرف جنوب افريقيا"؟ قال طالب: "في الصفحة 22 في الاطلس يا ابله".  


  سأل استاذ تلامده: من يستطيع ان يعطي مثالا عن تمدد الأجسام بالحرارة؟ فقال أحد التلاميذ: العطل تتمدد بالحرارة، فاجازه الصيف اطول من اجازه الشتاء.


مدرس لغة انجلزية بعت ابنه يجيب خبز عربي. فقال للبياع: بدي خبز عربي. قال له البياع: لا يوجد. فقال الولد: اعطيني خبز افرنجي وابوي بترجمه 


مره صعيدي راح للدكتور، فالدكتور أعطاه دواء شرب. بعد اسبوع رجع الصعيدي للدكتور. قال له الدكتور: ايوة الدواء عامل ايه؟ الصعيدي رد: معرفتش أدخل المعلقه في الازازه 


بدوي أشترى كمبيوتر لأبنه فجاب بدل الفارة سحليه


واحد هو وزوجته عالبحر، فقالت له زوجته شايف القمر يا حبيبي، الزوج ايوى شايفه. الزوجة: ريحة شرابك واصلةله


بياع فلافل ماشي مع خطيبته عالبحر، فقال لها: شايفه البحر يا حياتي، الخطيبة: طبعا يا روحي. الخطيب: لو انه زيت، كم حبة فلافل بيوسع


في واحد ما بحب زوجته ومع ذلك لما سافر اخذها معه ليه؟ علشان اذا رجع من السفر ما يسلم عليها 


واحد بلدياتنا واقف فوق البرج عاوز ينتحر عشان هو غبى فجابوا له دكتور نفسى وقاله حنسألك سؤال لو جاوبت عليه يبقى ما تنتحرش 
(فسأله إيه هى الحاجة اللى اسمها زى لونها وفيها صفار). 
رد عليه وقال البطيخة 
قال له غلط البيضه يا أخى،
فقال له لازم انتحر
فقال له استنى حسألك سؤال تانى 
قال له (ما هى الحاجتين اللى لونهم زى اسمهم وجوه فيه صفار) 
فقال له بطيختين
قال له غلط بيضتين يا أخى
فقاله لازم أنتحر 
فقال له استنى حسألك سؤال ثالث
تلات حاجات لونهم اخضر ومن جوة احمر وفيهم بذر 
رد عليه وقاله 3 بيضات 
راح الدكتور راميه من فوق البرج  


  واحد ماشي في الشارع لقى حفرة فيها سحلفة عملة انها ركبة موتوسيكل و بتقول فو فو..طنش و مشي.شوية و لقي حفرة تانية فيها سلحفة تانية عملة انها ركبة موتوسيكل و بتقول فو فو..برضة و برضة طنش و مشى..شوية و لقي حفرة تالتة فيها سلحفة تالتة بس ساكتة، قلها أنتِ مش عاملة زى الأتنين التانين لية ، قالت لة لية هما عاملين اية؟ قال لها: عاملين انهم راكبين موتوسيكلات و بيقولوا فو فو..قالت له اية دة هم جايين طب فو فو.. 


 بلدياتنا للدكتور البيطرى : الحمار تعبان جوى يا دكتور 
الدكتور البيطرى : حط الدواء ده فى خرطوم وحط طرف الخرطوم فى بقك والطرف التانى فى بق الحمار وانفخ
تانى يوم لقى بلدياتنا جاى وتعبان جدا ساله: مالك؟؟
بلدياتنا: الحمار هو اللى نفخ الاول


واحدبلدياتنا راجع متضايق فى يوم، إبنه بيقول له مالك يابوى؟
بلدياتنا: الحمار اتسرج منى النهارده 
وماله يابوى دخلتك علينا بمليون حمار


 عشرة صعايدة بيتعلموا ربط الكرافتات تسعة ماتوا وواحد فى حالة حرجة 



 مرة فى دكتور ناصح راح بلدنا و اعلن
الدكتور: اللى حاقدر اعالجة حاخد منة 10 جنية واللى مش حاقدر اعالجة حاديله 1000 جنية 
راح بلدياتنا اتلمو وقالو لازم نضحك على الراجل ده واختارو ازكى واحد فيهم و بعتوه
بلدياتنا : انا مش باعرف ادوق اى حاجة كل حاجة اكولها طعمها مش
الدكتور : كوهين هات برطمان 15
افتح بقك يا حبيبى دوق كدة 
بلدياتنا : ايه دة خره؟
الدكتور : مبروك يا حبيبى انت خفيت هات العشرة جنية
تانى يوم بلدياتنا جاله وهو حيجنن على العشرة جنية 
بلدياتنا :انا فقدت الذاكرة 
الدكتور: بسيطةكوهههييين برطمان 15 
بلدياتنا : الخرة تانى
الدكتور : مبروك رجعتلك الذاكره هات 10 جنية 


 مررة قطة وئعت من علي الشجرة ,آمت تئول 
"هو هو ....!! نو نو..!! ماااااااااء!! "


دكتور فى مستشفى المجانين بيسأل ثلاثه مرضى بيقول انتم الثلاثه أقرب ما تكونوا للشفاء فأنا حسأل كل واحد سؤال لو جاوبهحيخرج 
فسأل الأول : خمسه فى أربعه بكام
فرد وقال : نفق العباسيه
و سأل الثانى : خمسه فى أربع بكام 
فرد وقال : يوم الجمعه 
فسأل الثالث : خمسه فى أربعه بكام 
قاله : بعشرين
فقاله : برافو إنت خفيت بس قولي عرفتها منين 
قاله : لما طرحنا نفق العباسية من يوم الجمعة طلع عشرين


 كيف تضع فيل فى الثلاجه على ثلاثة مراحل؟ تفتح التلاجه، تحط الفيل، تقفل التلاجه...
كيف تضع زرافه فى الثلاجه على أربع مراحل؟ 
تفتح الثلاجه، تخرج الفيل، تحط الزرافه، تقفل ثلاجه...
كيف تضع نفس الفيل على مرحلتين؟ تفتح الثلاجه، تقول للفيل يأخذ الباب فى ايده و هو داخل  


واحد ماشى فى الصحراء قابل واحد بلدياتنا 
فبيقلوا انا حران من الشمس 
فبلدياتنا قاله وانا محمدين من الارض  


واحد مسطول بيسأل واحد ايه ده .. 
واحد : ده ا ربعين واحد ميت..
المسطول : ياه اربعين واحد ماتوا 
الواحد : لأه ده واحد ميت بقا له اربعين يوم.. 
المسطول : ياه وما دفنهوش لغاية دلوقتى 


أم بخيلة أعطت لأبنها عشرة قروش ليشتري بهم، فعندما كان بالطريق، رجع لأمه مسرعا فقال لها: أمي لقد أصيب والدي بحادث سيارة. فقالت الأم: خوفتني فكرت العشرة قروش ضاعوا منك   


 مره واحد بلدياتنا نزل البحر كان في سحب كسب عربيه
مرة وحدة حبت تقتل زوجها، حطت مسدس فى الحله
سألوا صعيدي: ما هي عاصمة البحرين؟ قال  بكل فخر: سبيس تون
واحد صومالى راح اثيوبيا سألوه بتعمل هنا ايه؟ رد عليهم: غلطت بالعنوان
ليه  الصعايده بنشروا الغسيل عند القبور؟ علشان ينشفوا من الخوف
محشش اتزوج محششه، جابوا ولد سموه حشيش
نمله بلعت فستقه قتلها ابوها ليه ؟ بحسبها حامل
في مره واحد فتح الثلاجه لقى باباغنوج بيبوس أم علي
معلم ومعلمه كتبوا كتابهم على اللوح
 واحد حب يعمل مفاجأة لمراتوه يوم عيد ميلادها.. طلقها
في واحد دخل السلك الدبلوماسي اتكهرب
كبابكجى اتجوز فرش السرير بقدونس
مره واحد دماغه لفت قابلها من الشارع التاني
مره مدير مدرسه عمل فرح وزع علي المعازيم ارقام جلوس
واحد بلديتنا رجع في كلامه داس الي وراه
واحد أحول دخل الجيش حطوه في سلاح القصف العشواءي  


 واحد بلدياتنا راكب القطر ومعاه ابنه ومش عاوز يدفع له تذكرة .. فلما جه الكمسرى حط ابنه فى شوال ومسكه بايده برة الشباك فالكمسرى بيقوله ايه اللى مطلعه فى ايدك برة ده .. فدخل ايده جوة وقال له ما فيش حاجة  


 واحد قهوجي اشتغل منادي في المحكمة القاضي قاله نادي علي قضية محمدين عوضين حسن راح المنادي نادي و قال
وعندك 2 محمد و 2 عوض و 1 حسن و صلحه


نملة وفيل كانوا راكبين موتوسيكل، سووا حادث مات الفيل و النملة عاشت ليه؟ النملة لابسة خوذة . 


 واحد كريم أوي أوى ......... بيتة أتحرق طلب المطافى ، لما جم دخلوا يطفوا النار قالهم ولله لا يمكن لازم تتغدوا الأول 


 ليه النملة مش رادية تركب الفيل أودامها على العجلة؟
عشان بيلعب فى الجرس   


 واحد احول وواحد اهبل فتحوا محل طعمية الاحول بقى يعمل الطعمية و يحطها برة الطاسة ،و الاهبل يقول طشششش !!  


 اثنين طرش قابلوا بعض على المحطة الأول: لوسمحت هى دى محطة مصر الجديدة؟.. على الحديدة؟ ..انتة باين هليك طالب احسان.. بذر الكتان؟.. معرفوش ..مابتحبهوش؟.. لية كاف اللة الشر؟.. راس البر؟.. دة مصيف محترم.. الهرم انخرم؟.. خسارة دى كانت حتة جميلة.. عايز بليلة؟.. انتة باين عليك جعان ت عبان.. اشوفلك حنتور؟ دة واقف ادام العمارة امارة.. انتة شايفنى بتأمر؟.. متأخر دى لسة ماجتش 3 مراتك شحاتة؟طب شوفلها شغلانة تاكل منها عيش.. خيش؟ لا دا صوف انجليزى.. بنتك زيزى ربنا يخلى.. لأ دا مش انتاج محلى دا من بلاد برة.. المبرة؟.. انتة باين عليك تعبان ..دخان؟.. مابشربوش اصل اسعارة حراقة
كريم حلاقة.. انا بستعمل انجرام.. انا قليل الاحترام طب دانتة قليل الزوق.. باب اللوق؟.. تبقى دى مش محطة مصر الجديدة 


 ليه الفراعنة كانوا عيال ؟؟؟
علشان كانوا بيكتبوا على الحيطة 


 مــرة واحــد فكهاني أمه مــاتت قـال
المـوز علـينا حــق


 التلميذ : بحبك يا أبله و عاوز أجوزك...
المدرسه: بس أنا مبحبش الأولاد الصغيرين...
التلميذ: وأنا مش مستعجل على الأولاد


 واحد أقرع مفيش فى راسه غير ثلاث شعرات، راح للحلاق قاله اعمل لى فرق من النص، الحلاق بيشد الشعرة إلي على اليمين اتقطعت، فشد واحده تانيه على الشمال اتقطعت فقال للرجل مش فاضل غير واحده أعمل ايه؟؟ 
فقاله نعكشها


 واحد بخيل مراته بتموت اتصل بالاسعاف و سابلهم 
missed call 


مره واحد بعتت جوزها يجيب بطاطس وهو رايح طسته عربيه مات فجارتها بتقولها الحقي جوزك مات هاتعملي ايه !! 
ردت عليها: هاطبخ فاصوليا  


قالت الام لإبنتها: لماذا تريدين فسخ الخطوبة؟ قالت الأبنة: لأن خطيبي كافر الأم: كيف عرفتي بأنه كافر: قالت كنا نتحدث بالأمس فذكر انه لا يؤمن بجهنم. فقالت الام بسيطة.. بعد ان تتزوجيه سيؤمن بوجود شئ اسمه جهنم 


واحد دخل عالبار ماشي على كفوف ايديه وطلب واحد بيرة. الكرسون: وليش ماشي على ايديك؟ الرجل : حلفت لمرتي انه عمري ما اجري تفوت البار


ليه بلدياتنا مش بيبوس بنته. لأنه حاطط ذيل الجلابية فى بقه


 واحد بلدياتنا مؤدب شاف ساعته واقفة قام جاب لها كرسى! 





واحد بيسأل واحد عن رأيه فى مصارعة الثيران فقاله دى بروفة جواز   


هندي لقي فاتوة كهرباء واقعه على الأرض، أخذها ودفعها  


نملة تستنجد في البحر، ورافعة يدها اليسار ليه ؟! الساعة رولكس 


جندي كل ما يدخل المطبخ يضرب تحية عسكرية ليه ؟! الثلاجة (جنرال


صعيدي نام متأخر، فاته الحلم .  


 مره ظريف عاش في الدور أظرف منه عاش في الدور الي فوقه 


 دكتور بيطرى بيحب دكتوره بيطريه يقولها أنا بهيم فى حبك وهى تقولوا أنا مارفصلكش طلب 


 واحدبلدياتنا مراته اغمى عليها شممها رجله  


واحدبلدياتنا طخوه 4 رصاصات فى دماغه جاله صداع   


 قهوجى خلف ولد من غير وش  


 واحد اعمى ربنا شفاه اتشل من الصدمه


واحدبلدياتنا اشتغل شوية فى المرور.. اشترى شقة لقاها ضيقة عملها اتجاه واحد 


واحدبلدياتنا اول مرة يسوق طيارة هليكوبتر حس ببرد قفل المروحة 


 مرة واحد راح السودان بالليل مالقاش حد   


 مرة واحد بلدياتنا الباب افل على صباعه الباب ازرق    


 مره واحد بلدياتنا دخل خلاط الأسمنت طلع منه قال والله منش داخل الملاهي تاني 


 مره فيل اتقدم لنمله فاهلها ماوافقوش فقالت لهم: حرام عليكم الفيل الى فى بطنى 


واحد مؤدب متغاظ من مراته و عايز يشتمها ...طلع فوق الدولاب و قاللها يا واطية


 مره واحد لبان أشترى عمارة (ملك) مراته راحت تلم القشطة من علي السطح


مرة واحد بلدياتنا زار الهرم ,فقال يابوى كل دى حتت جبنه نستن


 مره 1 بلدياتنا راح للبقال فقال له عندك سكر فقاله ايوه فقاله بلدياتنا ربنا يشفيك 


 اتنين بلدياتنا راحوا يصطادوا واحد صاد والتاني ضاد   


 ميكانيكي اشترى سرير نام تحتيه 


 واحد احول ابو مات دفن امه


مرة اتنين قرع اتشاكلوا على مشط 
 مرة واحد غلس قابل واحد غلس قالة تيجي نغلس قاله لأ قاله ليه قاله غلاسه 
 كهربائى اتجوز أربعة عملهم" مشترك  
 ما وجه الشبه بين الموز و التفاح؟ الاثنين لا يصنع منهم عصير جوافه 
 ليه بيشيل بلدياتنا مسدسه ؟؟ علشان يطخ مشوار 
 خمسة بلدياتنا بيلفوا لمبة فى السقف ...أربعة مسكوا اللمبة وواحد لف السقف !!!


  طبيب نفسى اشترى ساعة سيكو عالجها بالصدمات 
 واحد ترزى ماشى فى حتة مقطوعة خيطها 
 واحد ترزى اجوز واحدة قصيرة فك تنيتها 
مرة واحد فرحان تزوج وحدة زعلانة، خلفوا ولد سموا يا فرحة ما تمت  
واحد سوداني تزوج وحدة سودانية، خلفوا ولد ابيض وعيونه خضرة، سموه مستحيل 



  MORE COMING SOON



مرة واحد اسمة عزوز راح اشتغل عند ميكانيكى صبى صغير .فى يوم قال عزوز لصاحب الورشة انا اعرف رئيس الحى صاحب الورشة مصدقوش ولكن بعد يومين فعلا مر من قدام الورشة رئيس الحى وسلم على عزوز سلام حار صاحب الورشة اعجب بعزوز وشغلة اسطى فى الورشة وبعد يومين عزوز قال لصاحب الورشة انا اعرف الوزير قال لة لا ديا صعبة جدا وفعلا بعد يومين مر الوزير من قدام الورشة وسلم على عزوز ...صاحب الورشة اتجنن وقال لعزوز يابنى انا هجوزك بنتى وتمسك الورشة مكانى... وبعد يومين قال عزوز لصاحب الورشة انا اعرف كلينتون ولكن صاحب الورشة المرة ديا قال لعزوز بلاش تهتش على ديا واسعة قوى ..عزوز قاله تعال نسافر وانا هعرفك وفعلا سافروا امريكا ووقفوا امام البيت الابيض وعزوز قال لصاحب الورشة بص على الشباك الابيض الى فوق ده ..هطلع كمان شوية انا وكلينتون ونقول لك هاى وفعلا عزوز طلع هو و كلينتون بعد خمس دقائق الراجل صاحب الورشة اغمى علية وراح المستشفى . ولما فاق عزوز بيسألة انت اغمى عليك علشان شفتنى انا وكلينتون .صاحب الورشة قال لا يابنى انا اغمى علية علشان انت والريس وافقين فى الشباك عدا من قدامى اثنين امريكان بيسألونى من الى واقف جنب عزوز ده

مره واحد لاقى جيرانه عاملين دوشه فنده انتو ياللى فوق بطلو الخبط ده فرد ابنهم الصغير عليه و قال: معلش يا عمو اصل ماما بتنفض البنطلون بتاع بابا فقاله: البنطلون تقيل قوى كده لدرجه انه يعمل الدوشه دي كلها فرد الولد و قاله: اصل بابا جوه البنطلون

مرة اتنين أصحاب كانو في السينما فواحد قال للتانى تراهنى انى اضربلك اللى قاعد هناك دة علي قفاة رد علية صاحبة وقال طبعا متقدرش راح قايم وضربة وقاللة محمد انت هنا من بدري راح الراجل بص لة وقالة انا مش محمدقالة انا اسف كنت فاكرك محمد المهم رجع لصاحبة تانى قاللة تراهنى اضربة لتانى مرة علي قفاة قاللة المرادى بقي متقدرش راح قايم وضربة وقاللة محمد انت هنا من بدري قاللة يا عم قلت لك انا مش محمد قاللة انا اسف كنت فاكرك محمد راح الراجل زهق راح غير مكانة راح اراجل اللى بيضرب قال لصاحبة تراهننى ولتالت مرة اضربهولك علي قفاة قاللة المرة دي بقي متنفعش راح قايم ولف وراح ضربة وقاللة انت قاعد هنا ونا عمال اضرب الراجل هناك …

على حسب الله عضو مجلس الشعب عمل استجواب لوزير المواصلات، ليه القطارات بتيجى كل يوم متأخر؟
الوزير وعد ان من بكره القطارات مواعيدها حاتتظبط!
تانى يوم على حسب الله خد التليفزيون والصحافة على محطة السكة الحديد، الميه تكدب الغطاس!
القطر اللى كان ميعاده عشرة وصل عشرة الا ربع!
الصحفيين اتلموا على السواق يحيوه ويسألوه ازاى نجح فى عمل المعجزة دى، فرد: معجزة ايه؟ هو النهارده ايه بالصلاتو على النبى؟
-الاربعاء.
-ده ياخواننا قطر يوم التلات ..

كان في سلحفتين صغيرين كانوا بيحبوا بعض كبروا واتجوزوا وخلفوا سلحوف صغير سموه ابوسريع ,اقترحت ام ابو سريع علي ابو سريع انهم يروحوا يفسحوا الواد في البحر الاحمر جهزوا لوازم الرحلة واستغرقت الرحلة 15سنة ذهاب.. وصلوا علي البحر وفرشوا علشان يأكلوا وفجأة صرخت ام سريع "تصدق يابوسريع نسينا اهم حاجة نسينا الملاحة عشان الاكل ..اخطف رجلك وروح البلد هاتها .."صرخ ابوسريع وقال لسه هاروح 15سنة رايح و15 سنة جاي يكون الاكل برد الأحسن نبعت الواد ابوسريع خفيف ولس صغير.."ونادوا ابو سريع وقالولهه بل قالوه وبعتوه مرت السنين...حوالى40 سنة وابو سريع مجاش السلاحف بدأت تقلق فقالت ام سريع احسن ناكل بدل ماالاكل يبرد ومايجي ابوسريع نعمله اكل ثاني "فجاة خرج ابوسريع من ورا شجرة وقال يعني لو كنت رحت كنتم كلتم من غيري...

واحد احول وواحد اهبل فتحوا محل طعمية الاحول بقى يعمل الطعمية و يحطها برة الطاسة ،و الاهبل يقول طشششش

واحد بلدياتنا واقف و معاه ارنب فعدّا عليه واحد و قال : بكام الحمار اللي معاك ده؟ فقاله: ده ارنب يا عم ! فقاله:ان مش بكلمك انت..انا بكلمه هو

واحد بواب كل يوم ينزل ينادى على مراته 
ويقول لها : عاوزة حاجة قبل ما أروح الشغل
فتقوله : لا
يروح قاعد على الدكة

مرة واحد كل ما ينام يحلم بكتاكيت تلعب كورة . فى كل مرة يحلم نفس الحلم فذهب للدكتور فقال له الدكتور لا تنام يوم أو اتنين قال له ما انامش ازاى دا بكره النهائى

مرة واحد راح للحلاق قاله ممكن اخد دقنى.
الحلاق قاله : هو انت نسيتها هنا ؟؟؟؟

الضابط : يوم السبت الجاى يوافق 2 يا عسكرى
العسكرى: لو ضغطنا عليه حيوافق يا أفندم

مرة واحد ماشي على البحر شاف ثعبان أعمى 
الرجل : نفسك في ايه 
الثعبان : نفسي أعمل عملية وأشوف 
الرجل : ليه 
الثعبان : علشان أشوف حبيبتي ونور عيني
الرجل كان طيب وعمل له عملية ورجعه مكانه وبعدها بيومين راح الرجل يطمأن عليه وجد الثعبان بيبكي 
الرجل : مالك ياعم ثعبان مش عملنالك عملية عشان تشوف 
الثعبان : أصل اللي بحبها من سنين طلعت خرطوم

الضابط للغفير: عملت إيه قبل ما تنام؟
الغفير: تممت على دوريتى واتعشيت وضربت كفتة ونمت!
الضابط: وانت عملت إيه؟
الغفير الثانى: نفس الحكاية تممت دوريتى واتعشيت وضربت كفتة ونمت.
الضابط: وانت؟
الغفير الثالث: تممت دوريتى واتعشيت ونمت.
الضابط: وكفتة؟
الغفير: ماهو أنا كفتة

مرة 3 ستات واحدة مصرية واحدة امريكانية واحدة فرانساوية كانوا قاعدين يناقشوا مشكلة ان اجوازهم مش بيساعدوهم فى شغل البيت ? قرروا انهم هايتقابلوا بعد اسبوع ? تكون كل واحدة منهم جربت طريقة ? يشوفوا النتايج ? فعلا بعد اسبوع جت الامريكانيه ? قالت: انا سيبت شغل البيت اول يوم ما شوفتش حاجة تانى يوم بردة مفيش حاجة تالت يوم ابتدا يقوم ينضف ? يغسل ? بعدين اتعود علي كدة الفرانساوية قالت : انا بردة اول وتاني ? تالت يوم ماشوفتش منة حاجة ورابع يوم ابتدا يغسل ? ينضف وبعدين اتعود على كدة فالمصرية ٌقالت انا زيكو كدة برضة اول ? تانى ? تالت ورابع يوم ماشوفتش حاجة ? على خامس يوم ابتديت اشوف بعيني الشمال

مرة صرصار من بلاعات إمبابة عايز يجوز صرصارة من بلاعات الزمالك راح إتقدم لأبوها قله يابني إنت من إمبابة عايز تتجوز واحدة من الزمالك الصرصار إتعقد طقت في دماغه يسافر بره يشتغل علشان يجوزها سافر علي بلاعات الإمارات ..اشتغله سنتين وكون فلوس واشتري عربية وركبها قدام بيت حبيبته أبوها شافه قالها هو ده إلي إتقدملك من سنتين قلتله أيوه قالها روحي إنداهيله راحت تندهله بيفتح باب العربية وبينزل واحد داس عليه

واحد كان عنده جموستين واحده بيضه والتانيه سوده واحد سأله إنت بتأكلهم إيه رد عليه :البيضه ولا السوده قاله البيضه قاله:برسيم ..طيب والسوده ..برضو برسيم..أمال بيناموا فين..البيضه ولا السوده..لأالبيضه..فى الزريبه..طب والسوده ..برضو فى الزريبه..طب وبيستحموا فين..البيضه ولا السوده..لأ البيضه ..فى الترعه ..طب والسوده..برضو فى الترعه..رد عليه الراجل:يا أخى هوا أنا كل لما أسألك تقوللى البيضه ولا السوده؟..قاله الراجل :أصل إنت مش عارف الجاموسه البيضه بتاعتى…طب والسوده ..برضو بتاعتى…

مره اتنين داخلين محل جزم هو ومراته فقال لصاحب المحل هتلها جزمه زحافي قالتله لا بكعب قالها لا زحافي قالتله لا بكعب فصاحب المحل زهق منهم قال للراجل ياعم هاتلها بكعب هو انت اللي بتلبس قالوا ياعم انت مالك هوانت اللي بتضرب.

مره اثنين بلدياتنا دخلوا امتحان ..قام واحد سأل الاخر ما هى اجابه السؤال ده . هى القطه عندها كام رجل فرد الثانى عليه و قال له .... معايا فى جيبى بس مش عارف اطلعها .

واحد متخانق مع مراته كتب لها ورقة بالليل وهي نايمة قال لها صحيني الساعة السادسة صباحا 
لما قام من النوم لقى الساعة بقت عشرة الصبح.. ولقى في ايده ورقة مكتوب عليها اصحى الساعة بقت ستة

راجل بخيل بيموت, فسأل أولاده: أحمد أنت هنا يا حبيبى؟ أيوة يا بابا أنا هنا. منى أنتى هنا يا حبييبتى؟ أيوه يا بابا أنا هنا. محمود :أنت هنا؟ أيوه يا بابا أنا هنا. الأب :أنتم كلكم هنا يا ولاد؟ الأبناء :أيوه يا بابا كلنا هنا. الأب :أمال يا كلاب سايبين النور اللى بره ده لمين؟

مرة واحدة ست اسمها زيزي بتقول لجارتها: الحقيني يا سامية بعت جوزي يجيبلي ملوخية راح مخبوط بأتوبيس
صاحبتها: يالهوي وعملتي إية
قالتلها: عملت بامية وامري لله ..

مره واحد مسطول راح لمحل سندوتشات وقاله والنبي اعمللي اتنين جبنه رومي فرد عليه صاحب المحل :معلش يا بيه العيش خلص والله قاله خلاص اعملهم لانشون

مرة واحد اسمة توتو ركب الاوتوبيس فقال لة الكمسري فين التزكرة؟فقال لة توتو:توتو ما بيدفعش توتو ما بقطعش !!!!راح قايل لة الكمسري اية قلة الادب دي قدامي علي القسم, راح رايح صاحبنا توتو القسم,وفي القسم سالة الضابط برضة مش عايز تدفع حق التزكرة؟راح توتو قايل لة "توتو ما بيدفعش توتو ما بيقطعش" راح واخده الظابط علي وزير الداخلية ? قال لة شوف بقي لو ما دفعتش حق التزكرة حاسجنك!!راح قايل لة توتو "توتو ما بيدفعش توتو مل بيقطعش توتو معاة أبونية.




مرة واحد بلديتنا ربنا كرمه ? فتح فرن عيش, اول يوم راح واحد اشترى منه 10 ارغفة ? روح بيتهم فتح اول رغيف وجد فيه ودن فار , فتح تانى رغيف وجد فيه رجل فار , فتح تالت رغيف وجد فيه ديل فار , راح تانى يوم لبلديتنا قال له ايه ده ياراجل انا حابلغ التموين ? اقفل لك الفرن ده , رد عليه بلديتنا ? قال له ايه يا استاذ انت ما بتفهمش ولا ايه , دى مسابقة انا عاملها جمع الفار تكسب الفرن

واحد راجل سمع بنته بتصلى باليل قبل ماتنام وتقول :يارب خليلى ماما..يارب خليلى بابا..يارب خليلى تيتا .. يارب سلم لى على جدو ، فاستغرب الأب ، وثانى يوم الجد مات .
فى اليوم التالى سمع الأب ابنته تصلى قبل النوم وتقول يارب خليلى ماما..يارب خليلى بابا..يارب سلم لى على تيتا ، وتانى يوم تيتا ماتت . 
فى اليوم التالى سمع الأب ابنته تصلى قبل النوم وتقول يارب خليلى ماما.. يارب سلم لى على بابا، فخاف الأب جدا على نفسه وقال فى نفسه الظاهر إنى هـموت بكره ، تانى يوم الصبح الأب نزل راح الشغل وقرر إنه مايتنقلش منه لحد الساعه 12 بالليل لحد مايعدى اليوم كله على خير وفعلا الساعه 12 بالليل رجع لبيته فرحان جدا إنه مش حيموت .. اول مافتح باب شقته .. مراته قالت له : كنت فين ياراجل طول اليوم إحنا قلبنا عليك الدنيا .. قالها خير ياوليه فيه ايه .. قالت له جارنا الأستاذ محمود مات.

مرة واحد بخيل جداً إشترى دش طلع علقه ع السطح وقفل السطح وكتب ع الباب إحترس كلب متوحش ... الجيران اجتمعوا واتفقوا على ان يصعد واحد منهم للتخلص من الكلب ..
وبالفعل إختاروا واحد ، صعد إلى السطوح ونزل يجرى وهو يلهث .. وحين سأله الجيران "ها شفت الكلب" رد "لا شفت الطبق اللى بياكل فيه

تاجر مخدرات حصلت عليه كبسه شرطة فرمى المخدرات في عشة فراخ وجري تاني يوم بيدور على المخدرات في العشة فوجد فرخه كلتها كلها فقعد يضرب فيها و بعدين قال لها والله لأنا مأدبك فنتف ريشها كله و راح رماها في عشة الديوك فاتلمت الديوك عليها فصرخت الفرخه فيهم .. بقول لكم إيـــــه ... أنا مخدرات مش آداب

مره واحد ماشى فشافه واحد بيلمع جزم فقاله :تلمع يا بيه فقاله: لا جزمتى كاوتش قاله الجزمجى :تنفخ يا بيه

واحد أخنف حظه وحش قوي....وقع في حفره...و فضل مستني لغاية ماواحد جه....و على حظه كان أخنف برضه
الأخنف اللي فوق قال...استنى شوية..حاطنّنعك دنوأتي ,قاله نببنا يخننيك بسنعة ..قال له و كمان بتتنيأ؟؟؟ طب ابقى شوف مين حيطننعكّ

طفل سأل أمه الحامل أيه ده ياماما قالت له هذا أخيك الصغير؟
وذهب الطفل للحضانة اليوم التالى وسألته الميس: هل لك اخوات أصغر منك؟
قال لها الطفل : نعم كان لى أخ أصغر منى لكن ماما كلته؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

مرة واحد ماشى قابل واحد قال لة سبحان الله الخالق الناطق مراتى بس الفرق الشنب قال لة أنا مليش شنب قال لة هى ليها

مرة واحد كسب مليون جنيه فراح طاير من الفرحة واتصل بمراته و قالها بقولك ايه يا عزيزة انا كسبت مليون جنيه.... حضرى هدومك بسرعة , قالتله طيب احضر هدوم صيفى ولا شتوى؟ قالها مش مهم المهم اجى ملاقيش وشك فى البيت

دخل طفل صغير الى الستاد لمشاهدة مباراة كرة القدم وجلس فى مقاعد كبار المدعوين فجاءه المراقب وسأله انت قاعد ليه يا شاطر
الطفل: انا قاعد بتذكرهوأعطاه التذكره فوجدها المراقب انها تذكره صحيحه فعلا فسأله :انت جاى يا شاطر مع بابا؟
الطفل : لآ بابا قاعد فى البيت .
المراقب : بيعمل ايه فى البيت ؟
الطفل : بيدور على التذكره

مرة واحد بلدياتنا وجد عشرون جنية جديدة واقعة على الأرض قام بص يمين وشمال وحط مكانها عشرين جنية قديمة مكانها وأحذها

واحد ماشى فى الطريق الصحراوى بسرعة 150كم لقى يفطه بتقول (خفف 100كم)قال اتبع تعلمت المرور أحسن شويه لقى يفطه اخرى خفف70كم، شويه ويفطه تانيه خفف 50كم والراجل متبع التعليمات، شويه ويفطه تانيه خفف 10 !!!! ،ثم وجد يفطه مكتوب فيها(مرحبا بك فى خفف

واحده ست جالها وجع الولاده اتصلت بامها جت امها لقتها ولاده اتصلت بالدكتور - الدكتور دخل يولدها جاب العيل ومسكه من رجليه وضربه صرخ الطفل فاطمئن الدكتور وبص لقي عيل تاني مسكه من رجليه وضربه فصرخ الطفل فاطمئن الدكتور - بعد كده الدكتور غسل ايده و مشي المريضه قالت لامها انا حاسه بحاجه بتتحرك كشفت الام لقيت عيل بيبص و بيقول هو الراجل الي بيضرب العيال مشي ولا لسه

مرة واحد مسطول روح بيته و معاه واحد صاحبه. وقف قدام الباب عشان يفتحه. صاحبه قاله ايه ده انت حاطط السيجارة مش المفتاح فى خرم الباب. رد عليه المسطول و قال له: يا نهار ابيض يبقى أنا شربت المفتاح

واحد اخترع حبوب للحامل علشان المولود يطلع مؤدب وكل مولود فعلا نزل مؤدب . واحدة اخدت الحبوب ولم تلد في الميعاد فراحت للدكتور عملها ولادة قيصرية وجد توأم كل واحد بيعزم علي التانى ويقول لة اتفضل انت الاول

مرة واحد يهودى بخيل قام الصبح من النوم قال لمراته الفطار بضتين بس سمعانى اتنين بس قالت له حاضر بعد كدة قال لها انه طالع يصلح الاريال فوق السطح علشان الصورة وحشة و هو بيصلح الاريال و قع من فوق السطح وهو بيقع عدى على شباك المطبخ راح قايل لمراته بيضة وحدىىىى …

كان فى مرة واحد ماشى لقى واحد قاله ازيك يا محمد شكلك اتغير خالص
التانى: بس انا مش محمد
الاول :و كمان أسمك اتغير

في يوم المدرس بيسأل التلميذ: ما معنى كلمة سبيل؟
فرد عليه التلميذ : طريق 
قالوا المدرس :ممتاز, طيب يعني ايه سلسبيل؟ 
فرد عليه التلميذ: طرطريق

مرة إتنين حلاقين بيسمعوا ماتش فالمذيع بيقول شاط شوطة بمشط رجلة حلوة فى المقص راح الصبى قال إلحق ياسطى بيلعبوا فى العدة

مره واحد راجع البيت محشش ومهيس طحن..فضل يخبط علي باب بيته:افتحي يا وليه يا ام سيد...يا ام سيد...محدش فتحله الباب,الراجل اتنرفز و اتعصب راح شايط صفيحة الزباله الي جمب الباب...الصفيحه طارت ف الهوا و فتحتله دماغه.الراجل:افتحي يا ام سيد الصفيحه هتموتني

واحد بلدياتنا حب يعمل جدع فى الأتوبيس قام لواحدة وقعدها مكانه وبعد ماقعدت قالها : لما انتى واجفة من بدرى ماجلتليش ليه اجعدك قالت له : خفت احرجك قالها تحرجينى ياخى يحرج "يحرق" ابو اللى جابك

مجموعه من بلدياتنا ماتوا غرقانين في غواصه وبعد التحقيق في الحادث أكتشفوا أن واحد فيهم سمع خبط بره راح فاتح الباب يشوف مين

واحد بلدياتنا كان قائد فى الجيش و قدامه أربع صفوف عساكر ....واحد من العساكر كح..القائد سأل أول صف مين اللى كح محدش رد فتح عليهم النار قتلهم كلهم و بعدين سأل الصف التانى مين اللى كح محدش رد ..راح فاتح النار عليهم....و إدور على الصف التالت قام واحد خاف و قاله انا اللى كحيت ياباشا...قاله القائد يرحمكم الله




مرة واحد من حبايبنا حب يعمل عملية انتحارية راح ربط علي وسطه حزام ديناميت و أخد معاه خنجر و طلع علي اسرائيل ,اول ما وصل اسرائيل فضل يدور علي مكان زحمة لحاد ما لقي ييجي 100 اسرائيلي متجمعين في مكان اتصل بصاحبه و قالو انتحر ولا لأ قالو اتكل علي الله . قام طلع الخنجر و انتحر .

واحد حشاش خد مرتبه أول الشهر .. فبيقسم فلوسه , ميت جنيه ايجار .. ميت جنيه كهرباء .. ميتين جنيه حشيش راح الباب مخبط , قال المحشش : مين , قالولو البوليس , راح مقطع الميتين جنيه بتوع الحشيش

إتنين مساطيل قاعدين قدام مراية، واحد منهم بيسأل التانى واخد بالك من الإتنين إللى قاعدين هناك دول؟ التانى وقف يشوفهم، راح زميله قاله خليك فى واحد منهم جاى علينا.

البوليس عمل كبسة على شوية شمامين و لفت نظره ان فيهم عيل صغير قوي واخد ركن لواحده وعمال يسحب , فقام مقرب منه و سأله: و الشمام الصغير اسمه ايه؟ 
قام الواد رد عليه و قاله : كنتلوب يا بيه.

مره واحد (أخـنـف) اتجوز واحده( خـنـفـه) ومـحدش مـنهم عارف المرض اللي عند التاني..ويوم الفرح بالليل قعدوا يـبصوا لبعض قامت العروسه جابت طبق الأكل وقالت(كـنّ) ..قم طار العريس من الفرح وقالها(نـيـنـتـك فـن

مره واحد بخيل قوي عزم واحد صاحبه على العشا فجاب جبنه بيضه وبيض وسلطه وجبنه رومي وقعدوا ياكلو 
فكل ما الراجل يجي يمد ايدو ناحية الجبنة الرومي الراجل البخيل يضربو على ايده ويقولو لا متكولش جبنه رومي فكمل الراجل اكله وقام قايل سلام بقى انا ماشي رد عليه التاني لا والله لانتا بايت معانا انهارده الراجل رد عليه قاله ازاي ابات معاكو ده انتا ومراتك ساكنين في قوضه واحده وبسرير واحد ابات بعاك ازاي رد عليه وقاله انا هتصرف ملكش دعوة ونيمه على الكنبه ونام البخيل ومراته على السرير 
بعد شويه الراجل اللى على الكنبه قال لمرات البخيل جوزك نام قالتله لا لسه 
الساعة بقت 2 بعد نص الليل قال الراجل للست تاني جوزك نام قالتله لا 
بعد شويه ها ناااااااام ؟
قالتله اه 
قالها طيب قومي اعمليلي سندوتش جبنه رومي

مرة واحد اخترع كرسي بيفرقع لما حد يقعد عليه و يكدب.فجابوا بوش و سألوه:بتفكر تعمل ايه الأيام الجاية؟
فقال:أنا بفكر أعمل معاهدة سلام بين كل بلاد العالم،فالكرسي فرقع.
و جابو صدام حسين و سألوه:انت بتفكر تعمل ايه الأيام الجاية؟
فقال:أنا بفكر أعمل معاهدة سلام مع الكويت.
فالكرسي فرقع.
و جابو واحد بلدياتنا و سألوه:انت بتفكر تعمل ايه الأيام الجاية؟
فقال:أنا بفكر ف......فالكرسي فرقع

مرة واحد بلدياتنا نزل مصر جموستة ضاعت فرجع تاني للاؤتيل دخل اوضة غلط... شاف واحد بيقول لحببتة انا شايف الدنيا كلها فى عنيكي بلدياتنا قالو ماشفتش جاموستي.

واحد بلديتنا هيعمل عرض بالبراشوت .الكابتن قال له التعليمات "تنط من الطيارة وتفتح البراشوت لو ما اشتغلش افتح البراشوت الإحتياطي هتلاقي موتوسيكل مستنيك تحت إركبة وامشي بية " . بلدياتنا نط وبيقتح البراشوت ما اشتغلش بيقتح الإحتياطي ما اشتغلش قال يانهار ...! الخوف لو نزلت ما لقيتش الموتوسيكل.

مرة واحد سافر لأمريكا ولما رجع اصحابه سألوه :ايه ايه الي لفت نظرك هناك,فقال:انا شوفت العجب في امريكا تخيلو العيل الي عندو تالات سنين بيتكلم انجليزي

مرة واحد دخل امتحان الفيزياء شاف سؤال بيقول عرف الكثافة؟ 
اذا عرفت الاجابة اتصل بنا على رقم0900525 

واحد وصل المطار و بالتفتيش وجدوا كيس بودرة فصرخ ظابط التفتيش و قال ايه ده الجمرة الخبيثة فقال الراجل لا اعوذ بالله ده هيرويين

واحد خارج فى رحله خلويه مع واحد صاحبه لسانه تقيل .وكانو طالعين على جبل .فقال اللى لسانه تقيل لزميله.
نس...ن..نسي.. 
الثانى:نس ايه مش وقته
الاول: نس نس...نسي..
الثانى:بقولك ايه .اصبر لحد ما نطلع و اتكلم براحتك.
المهم طلعوا فقال له: ها كنت عايز تقول ايه؟
قال له: نس ..نسى.. نسينا... نسينا الخيام تحت.
الثانى:حرام عليك و جاى تقولى دلوقتى ..تعالى اما ننزل نجيبها.
المهم وهما نازلين قال اللى لسانه تقيل لزميله :كو..كو...كو
الثانى: كو ايه عايزين نخلص
الاول كو... ك..
الثانى:استنى اما ننزل و اتكلم براحتك.
ولما نزلو قال له :ها كنت عايز تقول ايه فوق ؟
الاول: كو.. كككككككككو.. كوت..كنت باهزر معاك

مرة واحد في حضانة قال لزميلته تتجوزينى؟؟
بصت له بأستحقار و قالت له أنا مبحبش العيال
قالها و أنا كمان مش مستعجل عليهم

مرة اتنين مساطيل قوي راحوا المتحف الاثري فشاف واحد منهم هيكل عظمي فكان مكتوب جنب الهيكل الف وستمية قاف ميم فقال لزميلوا ايه قاف ميم ديه قالوه التاني ده تقريبا رقم العربية الي داسيته

واحد بيتهته دخل على صاحب مكتبة على قد حاله وقاله: أأأن ..أنا ع ع عايز اش اش اشتغل عن عن عندك بي بي بياع .الراجل قاله: بس المكتبة مش بتجيب ايراد و دخلها بسيط . قاله : بب بس جرجرجربنى.الراجل قاله ماشى استلم من بكره الصبح,..بعد اسبوعين استدعى الرجل البياع الجديد وقاله:بسم الله ماشاء الله عليك يابنى من يوم ما اشتغلت عندى و الايراد زاد, ممكن اعرف انت عملت كده ازاى؟ رد و قال:أأأبدا ككككل الحككككاية أأأن الزززبووون ال اللى يد يدخل اأأألمحل أأأقوله:تش تش تشترى ال ال الكتاب ده وللا اأأأقراءه ل ل لك,يقوم يشتريه على طول

مره دكتور امراض نفسيه دخل عنبر مجانين لقاهم عملين يتنططوا و يقولوا احنا فشار احنا فشار الدكتور بص لقى واحد قاعد مبيعملش زيهم راحله و قالو انا مبسوط منك و حخرجك من المستشفى دي بس قولي الاول انت ليه مبتعملش زيهم قالو اصلي انا فشاره لزقت في قعر الحله

مره استاذ.تربيه فنيه حب يختبر التلاميذ..فقل لهم انا عيزكم ترسموا حمار غيبا.....فاوقف تلميذ وقال طيب لو سمحت يااستاذ..اخرج بره علاشان محدش يغش

مره ابو العربى راح اليابان وهوه قاعد مع صاحبه اليابانى يوكهاما لقاه بيطلع ايده من جيبه وقاعد يتصل من ايده ابو العربى قاله بتعمل ايه؟ قاله بتصل بواحد صاحبى ابو العربى قاله من ايدك قاله ايوه احنا عندنا فى اليابان الواحد بيتولد وايده فيها موبايل ابو العربى قاله ماشى شويه ايابانى لقى ابو العربى بيكتب ورقه وبيبلعها اليابانى قال لـ ابو العربى بتعمل ابه اا ابو العربى رد وقاله ببعت فاكس

واحد بيقول لخطيبته انا مش غني ولا عندي مرسيدس ويخت زى محمود بس انا بحبك خطيبته: وانا كمان بحبك لكن احكي لي اكتر عن محمود

واحد قال لأبنه نابليون وهو أدك كان أول واحد في الفصل رد الواد على والده نابليون وهو أدك يا بابا كان إمبراطور

صعيدي حضر فرح اخوه، فأتى ابو العروسه وحط خمسه جنيه واخذ البندقية واطلق خمسه طلقات وبعد ذلك أتى خال العروسه وحط عشره جنيه واطلق عشرة طلقات ومشى فتقدم الصعيدي ووضع الف جنيه ورمى قنبلة وهرب

واحد بلديتنا عثر على الفنوس السحري ظل يدعكة حتى جاب للعفريت تسلخااااات

واحد صعيدي دخل الجيش ووقف حراسة على بوابة معسكر... عدى عليه الشاويش "محمد" وقاله:اللواء "فريد" جه؟ قاله : ماجاش يا شاويش "محمد"...
وبعد ساعة رجع له الشاويش محمد وسأله: اللواء "فريد" جه؟ قاله لسه ما جاش...
وبعد ساعة رجع له تانى وسأله اللواء "فريد" جه؟ قال له لسه ما جاش...
وبعد ساعة جه اللواء "فريد"... فقاله العسكرى : أنت فين من بدري الشاويش "محمد" حيخرب بيتك 

مره واحد بيقول لواحد صاحبه: اسكت مش انا حماتى ماتت امبارح... قاله لا حول الله يا رب... ماتت ازاى الست دى؟
قاله وانا واقف معاها فى البلكونه وقعت من الدور الخامس... قاله لا حول الله يا رب دى موته وحشه أوى...
قاله لأ.. ماهى ماوقعتش على الارض... قاله امال ماتت ازاى؟ 
قاله وقعت على سلك الكهرباء... قاله يا ساتر يارب دى موته وحشه أوى.. ماتت من الكهرباء طبعا...
قاله لأ يا عم.. ماهى الكهرباء كانت مقطوعه... قاله امال ماتت ازاى بس؟ 
قاله اصل السلك نطرها في حمام السباحه... قاله لا اله الا الله ماتت غرقانه...
قاله بس يا عم اعوذ بالله... ماهي اول ما نزلت فى الميه... الطشه رفعتها على منط الحمام وطلعت عندى فى البلكونه تانى... قاله امال انت بتقول ماتت ازاى؟ 
قاله ما انا لما ما لقيتش فايدة رحت خانقها بالإيشارب 

مرة واحد بيشتكي من الديدان اللي ف بطنه... داخ عند كل الدكاترة... محدش عرف يعالجه... اخر حاجة قالوله فيه شيخ بيشفي من كل الامراض... راحله واشتكي له حالته... قال له... مشكلتك بسيطة جدا... تروح عند محل بيبيع بطيخ... وتشتري بطيخة حمرة وكبيرة... تقطع راسها وتقعد عليها... بيقوم رئيس الديدان بينزل ويلحس منها شوية... ف هيلاقيها حلوة... هيقول للديدان... شباب انزلوا... قام رايح صاحبنا واشتري اكبر بطيخة حمرا وقعد عليها... نزل رئيس الديدان ولحس منها شوية ولقاها حلوة... قال لهم... شباب طلعوها 

مرة اتنين صعايدة ماشيين ف الصحرا... طلع عليهم اسد... راح واحد منهم رمي عليه طوبة وطلع يجرىىىىىى... وبص وراه لقي صاحبه واقف ما بيجريش... قال له مش بتجري ليه؟ قال له واجري ليه؟ هو انا اللي ضربته؟؟؟؟؟ 

جماعة صعايدة بينضفوا الحيطة بالمية... الكهرباء مسكت في واحد منهم قعدوا يشدوه و يضربوه عشان يبعد عن الحيطة.. وفي الاخر ودوه المستشفى وكانت نتيجة تقرير الطب الشرعى: سبب الوفاة.. ضرب أفضى الى موووووووت 

واحد بيسأل صاحبه هو ايه الفرق بين تجارة الحشيش وتجارة عين شمس ؟ قام صاحبه قاله تجارة عين شمس 4 سنين انما تجارة الحشيش أقلها 25 سنة 

ابو العربى قابل مذيعة قالت له انا سمعت كتير عن بطولاتك فى الحرب...
قالها طبعا ابو العربى يسد فى كل مكان فى 48 واليمن و56 و67 و73 والعراق... قالت المذيعه طب هأسألك كام سؤال...
- لو انت فى الحرب وطلع عليك دبابتين ومعاك قنبلتين هتعمل ايه؟
-قالها: هادخل عليهم وأفجرهم
-طيب لو خمسه؟؟؟؟؟؟
قالها: هادخل عليهم بالسلاح الأبيض
-طيب لو اربع دبابات... و عشر عساكر... وطيارتين؟
قالها جرى ايه يا وليه هو مفيش حد بيحارب غيرى وللا إيه؟؟؟ 

واحدة كل يوم تصحي من النوم تلاقي هدومها كلها ميه... خدت راي جارتها... قالتلها اعملي نفسك نايمة وشوفي الميه بتيجي منين... وهي نايمة لقت جوزها قاعد يتفرج علي قناة لبنان... وكل ما يشوف واحدة حلوة... يقول دي حلوة... ودي... اتفوووووو 

واحد عند دكتور العيون... فالدكتور بيسأله... تقدر تميز العلامات اللي في اللوحة دي؟؟؟ قاله طبعا.. بس هي فين اللوحة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

بلدياتنا عند دكتور العيون... بيقوله.. داكتور.. كل ما اشرب شاي عيني توجعني!!!
قاله متأكد انك بتطلع المعلقة من الكوباية بعد ما تقلب؟؟؟؟؟ 

بخيل وهو بيموت قعد يسال علي عياله.. فين محمد؟؟ قال محمد نعم يابا.. وفين محمود؟ رد محمود وهو بيعيط انا هنا يابا.. الاب: ايه ده؟ انتم الاتنين هنا وسايبين نور الصالة قايد 

واحد عنده مزرعة فراخ.. دخل المزرعة لقي كل فرخة بايضة بيضة واحدة بس.. مسك فرخة من رجليها ونتف ريشها وقطعها.. وقال للفراخ اللي مش هتجيب بكرة خمس بيضات هقطعها زي الفرخة دي.. تاني يوم لقي كل الفراخ بايضة خمس بيضات ماعدا فرخة بايضة تلات بيضات بس.. فقاللها ايه ده؟؟ قالت له استر عليا ده انا ديييييييييييك 

مرة واحد بلدياتنا واقف في الشارع و بيتكلم في المحمول و عمال يزعق و يقول: بس دوري تاني ، دوري كويس. 
قام واحد معدي في الشارع جه قال له: في إيه
قام بلدياتنا قال له: طلبت رقم قامت طلعتلي ست عمالة تقول 
(الرقم الذي طلبته غير موجود في الخدمة)!!!!

مرة واحد طيار اسمه هريدى كان فى رحلة و بعدين فجأة المحرك اليمين بتاع الطيارة عطل..
فنبه على الركاب و قاللهم كابتن هريدى يحيكم و يبلغكم ان المحرك الأيمن توقف و لا داعى للقلق.
بعد شويه الركاب سمعوا كابتن هريدى بيقول: 
كابتن هريدى يحييكم و يبلغكم أن المحرك الأيسر للطائرة قد توقف و لا داعى للقلق.
بعد شويه الركاب سمعوا كابتن هريدى بيقول: 
كابتن هريدى يحييكم من البراشوت و يتمنى لكم رحلة سعيده 

واحد بلدياتنا جوز بنته تاني يوم لاقاها قاتله العريس 
قال لها عملتي كده ليه يابتي 
قالت له الشرف غالي يا بوي نصحه 

واحده بلدياتنا قالت لجوزها قولى كلمه حلوه قال لها بسبوسه 
قالت له يا اخى قولى كلمه تهزنى 
قال لها مرجيحه 
قالت له قولى كلمه احس فيها انى مراتك 
قال لها انتى طالق 

مرة واحد موظف ماشى الصبح رايح شغلة وهو ماشي شاف جماعة بلدياتنا واقفين فوق 
كوبري قصر النيل مهيصين و بيسقفو و بيصفروا ويرقصوا ويهللوا وينادوا هاريدي 
هاريدي هاريدي، تاني يوم شاف الموظف نفس الحكاية، ثالث يوم شاف نفس الحكاية 
فراح يسأل حد من الجماعة دية ونبي يا بالادينا شايفكوا بتسقافوا و مهياصين 
على الأخر هو في أية قالوا أحسن غطاس عنديكم بيجعد جد اية تحت المية قالوا 
ثلاث دقائق قالوا هريدي ولد عمي !!!! بجالوا تلات تيام في المية ومطلعش!!!

----------


## gersymoon

*يسعدنى أنى أكون أول واحدة ترد عليك* 
* و أشكرك على هذه الموسوعة ، فهي بجد ر ائعة و أضحكتنى*  ::

----------


## farawlaia

اخيرررررررررررررررررررررا وبعد اسبوع تقريبا قدرت اخلص قرائة الجزء الأول
بس بجد بجد مجهود جامد يا وائل انك تجمع كل ده
ربنا يقدرني انا والاجيال الجاية ان شاء الله اقرأ الجزء التاني

----------


## waeltk

> اخيرررررررررررررررررررررا وبعد اسبوع تقريبا قدرت اخلص قرائة الجزء الأول
> بس بجد بجد مجهود جامد يا وائل انك تجمع كل ده
> ربنا يقدرني انا والاجيال الجاية ان شاء الله اقرأ الجزء التاني


هاها يارب بس يكونو عجبوكي ومش بايخين
عقبال كده لما تخلصي الجزء التاني  ::  

have fun  ::

----------


## شقاوة مجنونة

حلوين بس مقراتهمش كلهم علشان معنديش مرار لكده

----------


## nourmanal

Waeltk حقيقى موسوعه رائعه 
وانا بعد إذنك لطشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــتهاهاهاهاهاهاه  اهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاه  اهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاه  اهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاه  اهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاه  اهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها

----------


## meshmesheya

mawsoooooooooooo3a gamda gdn

----------

